# Portes du Soleil 2011



## Lexx85 (23. Januar 2011)

Dachte ich mach mal dazu nen Beitrag auf!

Nächste Woche wird hoffentlich gebucht! Dieses Jahr gehts nach Morzine!


----------



## Mr.Beasto (23. Januar 2011)

endlich ! Wurde auchmal zeit das zu aktuallisieren ! Bin zur eröffnung au in morzine !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lexx85 (24. Januar 2011)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> endlich ! Wurde auchmal zeit das zu aktuallisieren ! Bin zur eröffnung au in morzine !



Oh sehr geil! Wann fährst du? Wir wollen Anfang August los!


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (24. Januar 2011)

wir sind ab dem 24.7 ne woche mit 4-6 Leuten endlich wieder in PDS (morzine)!


----------



## Lexx85 (24. Januar 2011)

Wir fahren dieses Jahr nur zu zweit! Die anderen 3 können nicht! Wollen deshalb auch mal ausprobieren in nem Hotel mit Halbpension unter zu kommen!

Camp ihr oder habt ihr ein Apartment?


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (24. Januar 2011)

Wir werden uns ne 7 Pers. Wohnung besorgen!


----------



## Escobar78 (24. Januar 2011)

Sollte alles klappen werden wir die letzte Juli Woche auch wieder in Morzine Stellung beziehen. HELL YEAH. Ich freu mich schon wieder.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (24. Januar 2011)

25.6 wird angereist ! Ist zwar etwas engländerverseucht ,und leider kein fußballspiel vorher . War das letztesmal geil, die inselaffen mit dem 4:1aufzuziehen !


----------



## Lexx85 (24. Januar 2011)

Sehr geil... na dann sind ja doch Leute unten, freu mich schon wie sonst was.....

Hoffe nur das Wetter wird nicht zu verregnet sein! Hatten da das letzte mal unglaubliches Glück!


----------



## Mr.Beasto (24. Januar 2011)

evtl wirds dann nochmal im August fürn langes woe , so wie letztes Jahr .Habs ja nich soweit !


----------



## Lexx85 (25. Januar 2011)

Oh geil, wie du hast es nicht weit? Ja würde auch gern länger bleiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lemming (25. Januar 2011)

Lustig, je näher man dran wohnt desto weniger zieht es einen dahin.


----------



## Büscherammler (25. Januar 2011)

Hi,

da meine Frau dieser Jahr nicht biken kann, aber wahrscheinlich trotzdem nach Pds mitkommt, 
suche ich ein Chalet mit schönem Garten und Terrasse.  Mit Pool wär natürlich optimal ;-) Das ganze sollte für 8-10 Personen und in Morzine oder Lets Gets sein.

Tips per PM willkommen


----------



## Mr.Beasto (25. Januar 2011)

3-4std je nachdem wie ma  in bern durchkommt ! Und wenn man seit 5 jahren immer wieder kommt , dann braucht man irgendwie mal ne abwechslung !


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (26. Januar 2011)

Das GForce Racing Team ist zusammen mit Freunden wieder vom 13.-20. August zu Gast in Morzine! Ca. 12 Mann starke Truppe. Das dürfte wieder sehr sehr witzig werden...

*"In Tartiflette We Trust!"*


----------



## Lexx85 (26. Januar 2011)

12 Leute? Wie macht ihr das mit dem Fahren? bzw. übernachten?


----------



## Stefan_78 (29. Januar 2011)

...wenn noch jemand nen Mitfahrer sucht...ich komme mit
....ich hab voll bock dorthin !!


.... von meinen bekannten hat leider niemand intereesse an diesem Geilen sport.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeletor23 (31. Januar 2011)

weiß jemand wann dieses Jahr die Lifte eröffnen?
also ab wann alles offen ist?


----------



## Mr.Beasto (31. Januar 2011)

am 25.6 ist offizielle eröffnung !


----------



## Stefan_78 (1. Februar 2011)

Hi,
falls ihr mal ne kleine "Pause"vom Biken braucht 

http://www.fantasticable.com/chatel_decouverte2.htm

war mal jemand von euch da??


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (2. Februar 2011)

jops wir standen mal oben am Start von dem Ding, das sah ziemlich spaßig aus!
Gemacht haben wirs aber nicht, war wenn ich mich recht erinnere relativ teuer...


----------



## Rush9k (2. Februar 2011)

bin auch wieder am start, denke das wir so ca 10 mann sind. zeitraum ende juli anfang august. denke das wir wieder campen werden, ist einfach das geilst, natur pur^^


----------



## Kunstflieger (2. Februar 2011)

Ich habe auch vor dieses Jahr wieder nach Morzine zu fahren. 
Leider hat noch niemand aus meinem Bekanntenkreis die Möglikeit zu zusagen. Ich könnte in der KW29, KW 33, KW 34, KW 35


----------



## Skeletor23 (6. Februar 2011)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> am 25.6 ist offizielle eröffnung !



ok, thx


----------



## andi. (8. Februar 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte mich gerade mal etwas mit den Liften und Preisen beschäftigen. Kann das sein, das die Webseite des Gebiets irgendwie spinnt? Wo find ich sonst noch Infos zu PdS?

http://de.portesdusoleil.com/sommer.html  geht nicht?

Gruß
Andi


----------



## og.echnaton (9. Februar 2011)

Wir fahren zu dritt zum Passporte Du Soleil. Werden wohl am 23. anreisen und dann die drei Tage des Festival mitnehmen und noch 2 Tage danach fahren. Mal sehen, entweder Morzine oder Les gets (wegen dem Festivalgelaende)... oder auch Morgins. 

Wenn man das Festival Ticket kauft, kann man zwei Tage die Lifte benutzen und davon einen Tag den 80 km Trek inkl. Verpflegunspunkten benutzen. Also wenn man 5 Tage fahren will dann ein Festival Ticket und 3 Tage Liftpass kaufen, richtig?


----------



## Lexx85 (12. Februar 2011)

andi. schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich wollte mich gerade mal etwas mit den Liften und Preisen beschäftigen. Kann das sein, das die Webseite des Gebiets irgendwie spinnt? Wo find ich sonst noch Infos zu PdS?
> 
> ...




Hey,... die Seite spinnt nicht, nur vor April braucht da nicht mehr schauen, da is im Moment nur die Winterzeit aktiv!!!!!

Aber ab April müsste Sie wieder funktionieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (12. Februar 2011)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> am 25.6 ist offizielle eröffnung !



Wo hast Du das gefunden ?


----------



## Mr.Beasto (12. Februar 2011)

weil die eröffnung immer im letztem juni woe ist ! Da ist auch das pasport du pds .


----------



## Kunstflieger (12. Februar 2011)

Ah o.k. Habe ich noch nicht drauf geachtet. Ich habe den Lift Beginn Sommer 2011 gesucht, bin aber noch nicht fündig geworden. In den letzten Jahren waren nie alle Lift in der gleichen Woche eröffnet worden.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (12. Februar 2011)

das ist der termin wo alle lifte offiziell offen sind ! Ähnlich isses mit dem ende der saison . Manche machen früher zu ! Oder etwas später .


----------



## Monsterwade (15. Februar 2011)

Wo nimmt man am besten Quartier? War letztes Jahr in Morzin und von da aus in Les Gets und Chatel. 
War nicht schlecht (siehe Homepage), würde aber auch mal gerne die anderen Gebiete kennen lernen. 
Hat jemand eine Empfehlung?
Gruss
Monster


----------



## WilliWildsau (16. Februar 2011)

Morzine ist der zentralste Punkt in PDS und wenn du dort warst, kennst du dich ja auch schon ein wenig aus. Es gibt nichts was du aus Morzine nicht einigermaßen schnell erreichen kannst, man muss halt nur für die Schweizer Seite am besten den ersten Lift morgens nach Avoriaz nehmen und dann steht dir eigentlich alles offen Von Avoriaz den Verbindungsweg zum Lift der nach les Crosets führt und schon stehst du vor den Dents du Midi Wir fahren jetzt seit 2000 dorthin und haben noch keinen besseren Ort als Morzine gefunden
Gruß aus dem Pott!
Apropos Morzine


----------



## Mr.Beasto (16. Februar 2011)

nur morgin    ist von morzine nich so geschickt anzufahrn ! Da wirste mal 15 mim bergauffahrn müssen .von dort kommt man aber wieder gut über crosette nach avoriaz zurück .Evtl mal überlegen doch das auto nach morgin zu benutzen . Ca 40 min fahrzeit ! Superchatel lohnt sich nicht wirklich .


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (17. Februar 2011)

Im Anhang die Liftöffnungszeiten von 2010

Gruß


----------



## JansonJanson (17. Februar 2011)

werden auch vom 23.7. bis 6.8. unten sein ... 

Wie wärs Abends mal mit nem gemütlichen Bierchen oder 2 oder 3 ... 

Gibt ja nur die einschlägigen Bars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Beasto (17. Februar 2011)

die dorfbar(morzine) mit den sektdrinkenden dorfs...., iss immer en besuch wert !


----------



## gnarf (20. Februar 2011)

hat jemand nen Tip fürn Chalet/Apartment für 4-5 Personen in Morzine ?? Sollte mit Grillmöglichkeit sein  
Gerne auch per PM


----------



## schablone (3. März 2011)

Sers,

lohnt es sich die 6-Tages-Liftkarte schon im Vorfeld für 87Euro zu buchen.

Hier:
http://www.morzinelets.com/extras/summerlifts.asp

Oder kann man das vor Ort auch noch entspannt machen? Gibt es eventuell einen Preisunterschied?


----------



## Kunstflieger (3. März 2011)

Kannste Vor Ort besorgen, keine Preisunterschiede bekannt


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (4. März 2011)

Hi,

kennt jemand gute Unterkunfts möglichkeiten (Bett + Dusche + kleine Küche) ???


gerne auch per PN

Danke


----------



## specii (6. März 2011)

Macht es sinn mit den Dirtbikes nach PDS zu gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (6. März 2011)

ich werd dieses Jahr auch das erste mal da sein,von daher würde ich sagen schau dir mal das eine oder andere Video an und entscheide selbst....aber ob in dem bikepark chatel oder champery was für dirtbikes ist...weiß ich nicht!
...aber XC Streckengibt es dort sicher auch ne menge...


----------



## schablone (6. März 2011)

Appartment ist gebucht, von 23.-30.07. Die Vorfreude steigt...


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. März 2011)

Will dieses Jahr auch nach PDS - momentan mangelts aber leider noch an Mitfahrern.


----------



## Stefan_78 (6. März 2011)

hehe,wir sind vom 16.07 -23.07 in Morzine


----------



## specii (6. März 2011)

Laut FREERIDE http://www.bike-freeride.de/fmo/freeride_artikel/show.php3?id=34&nodeid=16&subnav=16&ps_lo=55&PHPSESSID=dd8ba273f292b338580e89e8ce091d1e soll es ja durchaus Dirtlines geben, jedoch finde ich kein einziges Video welches Dirtlines zeigt. Kann mir jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## Kunstflieger (6. März 2011)

specii schrieb:


> Macht es sinn mit den Dirtbikes nach PDS zu gehen?



Nimm ein richtiges Bike, lieber ein AM wie ein Dirt Bike. 
Ich denke mit der Dirt Kiste hast Du nachher mehr Frust wie Fun.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (6. März 2011)

pre la joux hat etwas zu bieten für dirter ! Sonst seh ich da schwarz für spass mit falschem bike am falschen ort !


----------



## WilliWildsau (7. März 2011)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> pre la joux hat etwas zu bieten für dirter ! Sonst seh ich da schwarz für spass mit falschem bike am falschen ort !


Sehe ich auch so Sind ja auch schließlich die Alpen Ein Dirt würde ich höchstens als Reservebike mitnehmen. Wenn du wirklich Spaß haben möchtest sollte es schon vollgefedert sein oder du bist einfach Masochist und stehst auf Schmerzen 
Gruß Jens!


----------



## [email protected] (7. März 2011)

Wir sind vom ab dem 25.06 mit 4 Leuten in Morzine...


----------



## Mr.Beasto (7. März 2011)

schööön bin ebenso am 25.6 da ! Man sieht sich in der dorfdisse in morzine !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specii (7. März 2011)

da Geldmangel bin ich sozusagen zum hardtaildownhiller geworden
naja vielleicht wirds ja was diese Saison


----------



## specii (7. März 2011)

sniff...


----------



## MTB_Dragon_Seb (10. März 2011)

Hei Leute,
wir wollen Ende Juli mit unseren Girls nach PDS, zum ersten mal.
Die Mädels stehen ja eher auf Flowige unverblockte Strecken, habt ihr nen TIP welche Orte/Strecken da am besten geeignet sind?
Danke schon im Voraus!
Basti.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (10. März 2011)

morzine dh und les gets fallen mir da spontan ein !


----------



## mlb (10. März 2011)

wir sind dieses Jahr vom 02.-09.07. wieder mit 8 Leuten in unserem Chalet in Chatel. Passend zur FMB....
hoffentlich wird die party abends nicht wieder so heftig:kotz:....


----------



## DieterB (10. März 2011)

amsCubbi schrieb:


> Hei Leute,
> wir wollen Ende Juli mit unseren Girls nach PDS, zum ersten mal.
> Die Mädels stehen ja eher auf Flowige unverblockte Strecken, habt ihr nen TIP welche Orte/Strecken da am besten geeignet sind?
> Danke schon im Voraus!
> Basti.



Moin Basti,
Chatel ist dann auf jedenfall einen Besuch wert. Dort gibts eine große Auswahl verschiedener Strecken mit verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden.
In Les Gets ist die Hauptstrecke meist ziemlich ruppig (super viele Bremswellen). Die Nebenstrecken sind zum Teil recht flowig und auch einen Besuch wert (leichter Schwierigkeitsgrad).
Es wird am Ende aber sowieso so sein, dass man jeden Tag eine andere Strecke fährt (gerade beim ersten Besuch in PdS).
Langweilig wird euch bestimmt nicht!


----------



## MTB_Dragon_Seb (10. März 2011)

DieterB schrieb:


> Moin Basti,
> Chatel ist dann auf jedenfall einen Besuch wert. Dort gibts eine große Auswahl verschiedener Strecken mit verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden.
> In Les Gets ist die Hauptstrecke meist ziemlich ruppig (super viele Bremswellen). Die Nebenstrecken sind zum Teil recht flowig und auch einen Besuch wert (leichter Schwierigkeitsgrad).
> Es wird am Ende aber sowieso so sein, dass man jeden Tag eine andere Strecke fährt (gerade beim ersten Besuch in PdS).
> Langweilig wird euch bestimmt nicht!



Hei, danke!
Dass nenn ich mal ne kompetente Antwort.
Einige wollen lieber mal Meribel, aber ich denke PDS ist gescheiter.
Danke nochmal,
Basti.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (10. März 2011)

Mit Chatel iss wohl pre la joux gemeint !? Ok das geht auchnoch . Die unteren Strecken sind (am Bach entlang )  flowig ! Andere dagegen recht heftig für Einsteiger ! Einfach ausprobiern ,iss meist für alle was dabei !


----------



## Monsterwade (12. März 2011)

amsCubbi schrieb:


> Hei Leute,
> wir wollen Ende Juli mit unseren Girls nach PDS, zum ersten mal.
> Die Mädels stehen ja eher auf Flowige unverblockte Strecken, habt ihr nen TIP welche Orte/Strecken da am besten geeignet sind?
> Danke schon im Voraus!
> Basti.



Hoi Cubbi,

schau mal auf meiner Homepage. Hab da ein paar Infos zu Strecken in PdS zusammengefasst.
Vielleicht hilfts.

Gruss
Monster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Dragon_Seb (13. März 2011)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Hoi Cubbi,
> 
> schau mal auf meiner Homepage. Hab da ein paar Infos zu Strecken in PdS zusammengefasst.
> Vielleicht hilfts.
> ...



Hei Monster,
TOP website. Respekt.
Wenn ich deine Destinationen so anschaue krieg ich Pippi in den Augen.
Vielen Dank für den Tip.
("mein Benutzername ist echt schlecht, dass weiß ich, aber jeder hat mal klein angefangen. Sagt man zumindest " )
Grüße
Basti


----------



## WilliWildsau (14. März 2011)

So ich habe jetzt auch noch mal mein Benutzeralbum aufgeräumt
Hier sind etliche Videos zu Portes du Soleil zu finden!
Hier ein kleines Beispielvideo!
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Stefan_78 (14. März 2011)

Hi,
Super Videos 

...jetzt kann ich kaum meinen Urlaub erwarten


----------



## Norman. (15. März 2011)

Hi, ich wollte fragen, wo ich den Urlaub buchen kann? Auf der Seite von Morzine gibt es ja aktuell nur Skiinfos. Oder irre ich mich?
Ist Morzine von den Strecken her eher Downhill, oder auch mehr Singletrail ohne große Sprünge und Hindernisse. Mein Mitfahrer kann nähmlich aufgrund eines andauernden Schulterproblem keine ruppigen Strecken fahren. Singletrails ohne besondere Hindernisse gehen für ihn aber auch in Ordnung.

Edit: hat PDS anfang September überhaupt noch offen?


----------



## Priest0r (15. März 2011)

Norman. schrieb:


> Hi, ich wollte fragen, wo ich den Urlaub buchen kann? Auf der Seite von Morzine gibt es ja aktuell nur Skiinfos. Oder irre ich mich?
> Ist Morzine von den Strecken her eher Downhill, oder auch mehr Singletrail ohne große Sprünge und Hindernisse. Mein Mitfahrer kann nähmlich aufgrund eines andauernden Schulterproblem keine ruppigen Strecken fahren. Singletrails ohne besondere Hindernisse gehen für ihn aber auch in Ordnung.
> 
> Edit: hat PDS anfang September überhaupt noch offen?



keine ruppigen strecken könnte problematisch sein, vor allem gegen ende der saison. da wirds auf jeder strecke heftige bremswellen geben.


----------



## Norman. (15. März 2011)

Ja, ich meinte vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her. Aber dank einigen Videos konnte ich meine Frage selbst beantworten....
Wie siehts denn mit dem Schließungsdatum aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (25. März 2011)

Wir wollen dieses Jahr am 20. Juni hin, da scheint aber nicht viel auf zu haben oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Mr.Beasto (25. März 2011)

Ne nich wirklich ! Glaub Les gets hat am 20.6 schon offen ! Sonst machen alle eine Woche später auf ! und schliesen werden die ersten am letztem August wochenende . Einige haben aber nochne Woche länger auf !


----------



## agrohardtail (29. März 2011)

diese jahr werden denke ich alle ne woche länger auf haben, denn die world champs sind am ersten september wochenende.

btw haben wir gestern auch eine woche gebucht, ab dem 02.07. in morine


----------



## gnarf (13. April 2011)

ich hab da ma ne Frage zum Campingplatz in Morzine. Wie weit issen das bis zum Lift bzw. bis zum "Centrum" von Morzine ? Der Platz liegt ja etwas ausserhalb ?? Kommt man mittem Bike bis zum Lift oder jedesmal Auto nehmen ???
thx


----------



## WilliWildsau (14. April 2011)

Für alle, die wirklich vernünftige Informationen über Morzine haben möchten, kann ich euch nur diese Seiten ans Herz legen. Da ist eigentlich alles drin zu finden. Sogar Jobangebote für die, die gar nicht mehr nach Hause wollen
Morznet oder ridemorzine 

Und allen viel Spaß, die diesen Sommer vor Ort sind. Die Reuberbande hat ihr Chalet für mitte Juli auch wieder gebucht und wird mit 8 Mann vor Ort sein

Gruß Jens!


----------



## sashinsky (14. April 2011)

Wir fahren dieses Jahr auch endlich zum ersten mal nach pds. Wir sind Mitte Juli für eine Woche mit ca 15 Leuten in Chatel
Ihr könnt euch ja nicht vorstellen wie pottenheiß ich schon darauf bin


----------



## Forstking (15. April 2011)

wir werden wahrscheinlich auch vom 10.07-17.07 in morzine am start sein!

hab schon riesig bock!!!!


----------



## Mr.Beasto (18. April 2011)

noch 9wochen ! Boah juckts mir in den fingern ! Wer iss noch so am opening unten ?


----------



## rigger (19. April 2011)

Wir sind ab dem 20. juni in Les Gets.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (19. April 2011)

schon am 20 !? Ok.... , Les gets müßte schon offen haben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (24. April 2011)

letzte Juli Woche mit 12 Leuten vor Ort


----------



## Single (24. April 2011)

Wir würden am 22.7 Nachts hinfahren, aber wir bräuchten Leute um die Hütte zu füllen! Hätte jemand Interesse? Wenn ja bitte melden!


----------



## Mr.Beasto (24. April 2011)

Wenn ich meinen Dienst am 25 und 26 weggetauscht bekomme hätt ich interesse !


----------



## Climax_66 (26. April 2011)

Servus Leute mal eine Transport Frage, wir sind Ende Juni mit 12 Leuten am Start, wie macht ihr das mit Transport bei ner Gruppe, jeder mit seiner Dose oder mietet ihr ein Bus an.
Jeder mit seiner Dose funzt nicht bei jedem, aus dem Grund wollten wir was Großes wo man Räder Equipment und Fahrer unter bekommt, bis jetzt halt ohne Erfolg.
Aus dem Grund die Frage, da ich gelesen habe das ja noch mehr größere Gruppen gemeinsam am Start sind.
Bei 12 Mann ist es mit 2 T5 ja nicht getan.......


----------



## lipmo51 (26. April 2011)

Wir haben einen FiatTransporter,einen T4 und einen Kombi.
Sind 12 leute 
Aber zum Glück alles Privatfahrzeuge.Müssen nix mieten


----------



## PvH (30. April 2011)

Und wir sind zu zweit die ersten 3 Juliwochen in der Gegend. 

Wenn ich mir den Thread so anschaue wird's keinen Platz mehr für Franzosen geben


----------



## Mr.Beasto (1. Mai 2011)

und kein platz für engländer !


----------



## PvH (1. Mai 2011)

Die Engländer da sind klasse. Kennt Ihr das Hotel "Le Boomerang"?. Nicht nur haben sie einen englischen Koch, sondern man muss da auch in Pfund zahlen.


----------



## Norman. (1. Mai 2011)

PvH schrieb:


> Die Engländer da sind klasse. Kennt Ihr das Hotel "Le Boomerang"?. Nicht nur haben sie einen englischen Koch, sondern man muss da auch in Pfund zahlen.



Die Briten sind einfach cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Beasto (1. Mai 2011)

schade , das wir dieses jahr keine fußball wm haben ! War das schöön ! Aber die habens wirklich drauf !


----------



## Master | Torben (1. Mai 2011)

Wir überlegen noch wegen wann und wo, sind wohl aber dieses Jahr auch zu zweit mit T5 in dieser Region unterwegs. Im Zweifelsfall gibt der Bus noch 2 Sitzplätze her


----------



## Mr.Beasto (2. Mai 2011)

aber bitte nicht für tommis !


----------



## WilliWildsau (3. Mai 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Servus Leute mal eine Transport Frage, wir sind Ende Juni mit 12 Leuten am Start, wie macht ihr das mit Transport bei ner Gruppe, jeder mit seiner Dose oder mietet ihr ein Bus an.
> Jeder mit seiner Dose funzt nicht bei jedem, aus dem Grund wollten wir was Großes wo man Räder Equipment und Fahrer unter bekommt, bis jetzt halt ohne Erfolg.
> Aus dem Grund die Frage, da ich gelesen habe das ja noch mehr größere Gruppen gemeinsam am Start sind.
> Bei 12 Mann ist es mit 2 T5 ja nicht getan.......



Ein großer Transporter ist immer zu empfehlen und lohnt sich definitiv bei einer großen Truppe. Wir sind auch ganz oft mit einem riesen geschlossenen Anhänger gefahren und hatten einen T5 als Zugmaschine. War auch genial, da wir bei 8 Leuten alle zusammen gefahren sind. Sonst aber immer irgendwie ein Transporter mit allen Rädern und Gepäck und ein Auto mit dem Rest. Wir haben aber auch den Vorteil, dass fast alles bei uns vorhanden ist oder wir jemanden kennen, der es uns für die Zeit leiht
Wenn ihr euch was leiht, auf jeden Fall bei einem großen seriösen sonst kann es unliebsame Überraschungen geben
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## simplesaiman (5. Mai 2011)

ab wann sind die bahnen in portes du soleil in betrieb? d.h. ab wann kann man das komplette angebot nutzen?


----------



## WilliWildsau (5. Mai 2011)

Das komplette Angebot kannst du immer erst mit den Passport du Soleil Festival nutzen und das findet immer am letzten Juniwochenende statt(25.06) und vorher läuft an den Verbindungsliften wirklich nichts Wir waren mal 2004 eine Woche zu früh und das war schon Hammer. Du hast immer hoch nach Avoriaz geschaut aber es fuhr nichts und dann am Samstag ging es richtig los Zwar kannst du Morzine & Les Gets schon alles nutzen, nur dass Hochgebirge ist noch nicht drin. Und gerade da sind die wirklichen Juwelen
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Beasto (5. Mai 2011)

so isses ! Danke willi wildsau !wollts nich schonwieder schreiben wann alles offen iss !


----------



## agrohardtail (5. Mai 2011)

echt? puuh zum glück sind wir ab dem ersten juli wochenende da


----------



## sashinsky (5. Mai 2011)

Findet man die besagten Juwelen auch ohne weiteres oder is ewiges Suchen angesagt?
Fahre diesen Sommer zum ersten mal nach Pds


----------



## Mr.Beasto (5. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich iss alles gut beschildert ! Einige Trails sind etwas versteckt ! Aber das ausgeschilderte reicht massig fürs erstemal Downhilldisneyland !


----------



## sashinsky (6. Mai 2011)

Alles klar. Danke .


----------



## matzerium (7. Mai 2011)

25.06. // 26.06. am START


----------



## Mr.Beasto (7. Mai 2011)

könnte man ja schon bald en treff am 25/26 in der dorfdisse in morzine einrichten !


----------



## simplesaiman (7. Mai 2011)

bin ab 24.06. da. so ein ibc treffen wäre sehr cool.


----------



## sashinsky (9. Mai 2011)

Stimmt!!!! Das wäre garantiert lustig 
Kann mir jemand sagen wo in Chatel das Mountain Style Gelände zu finden is ???
Ich muss da unbedingt mal hin


----------



## Mr.Beasto (9. Mai 2011)

im bikepark pre la youx ! Vom lift aus links !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Beasto (9. Mai 2011)

idiotensicher zu finden , da unübersehbar ! Aber kaum für normale zu fahrn ! In den videos siehts immer so etwas easy aus und in realität .... Never !!!


----------



## sashinsky (9. Mai 2011)

Na das ging ja fix 
Ja das is echt ne böse Nummer das Gelände. 
Geht mir auch mehr darum es mal live und in voller Größe zu sehen. Einfach um zu staunen


----------



## Mr.Beasto (9. Mai 2011)

die sprünge sind absolut abartig . Der einstieg ist locker mal 10 m ! Einfach anschauen staunen und kopf schütteln !


----------



## sashinsky (9. Mai 2011)

Ja auf jeden. Das sieht man auf dem Video schon.
Aber der Sprung ganz zum Schluss , wo man auf dieser ewigen Holzbrücke anfahren muss sieht ganz machbar aus 
Na ja , ich bin gespannt ...


----------



## chiefrock (15. Mai 2011)

Tag Leute.
Wir sind zu dritt ab dem 16 July in Morzine.
Könnte ihr Trails und Touren ihr empfehlen?

Danke und viele Grüße.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (15. Mai 2011)

touren inwiefern ? Mit enduro , downhiller ? Bikeparktour , evtl nach liftnutzung noch evtl weiter hpchstrampeln ?


----------



## Stefan_78 (15. Mai 2011)

wir sind auch zu dritt ab dem 16.07 in Morzine


----------



## chiefrock (15. Mai 2011)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> touren inwiefern ? Mit enduro , downhiller ? Bikeparktour , evtl nach liftnutzung noch evtl weiter hpchstrampeln ?



Ganz egal. 
Enduro, Freeride, strampeln... Vielleicht auch den ein oder anderen Trail-Tip. 

Danke und Grüße.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (16. Mai 2011)

in les gets gibts da ein paar mglk ! Infos bekommt man dazu auf den flyers an der liftstation . Da sind dann zwei drei enduro/freeriderunden drinn die vom bikepark etwas entfernt sind . Wer sich von seinem wohnort aus in andere bikeparks aufmacht findet automatisch trails ! Wer von avoriaz runter nach morzine will hat die qual der wahl ! Nur finden muss man die ! Tipp hierzu : bergstation der gondel(morzine) mal im auge haben ! Direkt da geht en super steiler trail zuerst über wiese dann wald runter ! Bei teerstraße weiter unten dann weiter leicht rechts am kurvenausgang !  dann gibts zb en angeblich illegalen dh . Den findet man wenn man an der bergstation den forstweg am bergentlang in den wald strampelt ,ist ein super enger trail eng an bäumen gelegt . Dann gibts noch ne variante vom sessellift oben ! Pass port du soleil fahrer werdens kennen ! Auf diesem trail die augen auf sonst wirds nach ca 3km en forstweg geschaukle !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HappyTrail (16. Mai 2011)

War schon mal jemand auf dem Campingplatz in Morzine âLes Marmottesâ. Kommt man mit einem DH-Bike ohne Probleme zum Lift?


----------



## Ani (16. Mai 2011)

suchen weitere mitstreiter oder anschluss an gruppe 
geplant ist eine woche pds ab dem 25.06, wären bisher 3 leute, gestartet wird im ruhrpott, wobei man sich natürlich auch vor ort treffen könnte. bei interesse meldet euch doch, denn zu mehreren machts einfach mehr spass


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. Mai 2011)

Wenn Wir schon mal beim 25.06. sind, wer kann denn mal aus Erfahrung sagen wie voll oder leer es in der Eröfnungswoche in PDS ist


----------



## Mr.Beasto (16. Mai 2011)

Also am 25/26 juni iss ja das pass port du soleil rennen !!! Aber keine Angst das verläuft/verfährt sich in dem riesigen Gebiet . Nur in Avoriaz isses etwas voller . Evtl steht man dann 5-10 min länger am Lift ! Ok morgens in Morzine wer die Gondel nach Avoriaz nuzt steht etwas länger ! Meist iss dann ab Montag das ganze etwas entspannter weil viele nur am rennen teilnehmen ! In den ersten zwei , drei Wochen ist natürlich generell etwas mehr los wie etwa im August . Allerdings Engländer hats in den ersten paar Wochen , abartig !


----------



## Mr.Beasto (16. Mai 2011)

Achja und was ein treffen der ibc user am 25/26 Juni angeht ! So wies aussieht sieht man sich in der Dorfdisse in Morzine ! Zum und plaudern wie die Streckenpflege etc....... !


----------



## agrohardtail (16. Mai 2011)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Ganz egal.
> Enduro, Freeride, strampeln... Vielleicht auch den ein oder anderen Trail-Tip.
> 
> Danke und Grüße.



letztes jahr ist einer von uns die tour de portes du soleil gefahren. stand in nem taschenbuch über pds drin. 
war sehr begeistert davon. 
580hm+
5000hm-
iwie so rum sa das aus.
das schöne ist halt das du erstmal überall rumkommst und dir vom gebiet nen eindruck machen kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## og.echnaton (19. Mai 2011)

Kommen Freitag an. Den Festival Trek machen wir dann am Samstag. Ich bin sehr gespannt wie das wird. Danach dann noch 3 Tage so rumfahren. Wir wollten eigentlich auch auf jedenfall ein Tag fuer eine Tour einplanen. Mit Liftunerstützung. Kennt einer von euch eine nach dem Motto :"Einmal ganz rauf und dann sehr sehr lange runter fahren"?


----------



## Mr.Beasto (19. Mai 2011)

mmmhhh einmal hoch und lange runter wird schwer , da die hm nichso wahnsinnig sind ! Aufjedenfall ein tag mal die kleine bikeparkrunde machen ! Start am besten in morzine dann gondel und sessellift benutzen um auf den bergrücken von avoriaz zu kommen . Nach ca 10 min relaxt strampeln runter in den dortigen park . Dann rüber zum bikepark pre la joux rüber . Am frühen nachmittag  wieder zurück nach avoriaz und dann die gondel im tal ende nach crossette , und wieder zurück ! Achtung der lift in avoriaz macht etwas früher zu wie die anderen ! Vorher mal checken wann die schließen ! Morgin auf der schweizer seite ist auf jedenfall auch einen besuch wert . Allerdings wer sein lager in morzine oder les gets aufgeschlagen hat sollte sich evtl überlegen das auto zu benutzen ! Auch wenn man mehr als 30 min kurvig rumgondelt!


----------



## WilliWildsau (20. Mai 2011)

Zu der Portes du Soleil Rundtour: Wärmstens zu empfehlen Man sollte aber wirklich gutes Wetter haben und man sollte die erste Liftmöglichkeit morgens auch nutzen Aber ein unvergessliches Erlebniss!

Zu den Möglichkeiten in PDS kann ich immer wieder nur auf dieses Tourenbuch verweisen Da ist alles wichtige drin und bezüglich Morzine/Les Gets-Morgins gibt es eine sehr gute Verbindung von Pointe des Mosettes rüber nach Morgins. Super zu fahren und man rollt dann unten am Sessellift in Morgins aus Wir haben von Morzine noch nie Probleme mit der Uhrzeit gehabt und man hat soviele Möglichkeiten was die Strecken angeht In meiner Videogallery gibt es noch genug Anschauungsmaterial von PDS

Und zum Eröffnungswochenende kann ich auch noch etwas schreiben Das Wochenende ist an den Liften der Teufel los, aber auf den Strecken verläuft es sich. Aber ab Montags ist dann der Normalbetrieb. Wie in unseren Bikeparks

Allen viel Spaß in PDS!


----------



## Mr.Beasto (20. Mai 2011)

stimmt über den lift morsette kommt man nach morgins ! Wird dann aber zeitlich eng wenn man pre la joix noch einbauen möchte . War mir nur zuviel alles hier zu schreiben ! Achja nimmer lange ! Solangsam fängts an zu krippeln !


----------



## agrohardtail (21. Mai 2011)

von les gets musste er für die tpour aufjedenfall direkt morgens los, war knapp mit dem mt chery lift, den mussten wir nutzen um auf unseren campingplatz auf 1600 zu kommen


----------



## Bogeyman (22. Mai 2011)

Ist die Tour mit nur durchschnittlicher Ausdauer und einem DHler auch machbar? Oder lohnt das mit einem Dhler erst garnicht?

Sind übrigens vom 24. bis 4. vor Ort


----------



## Mr.Beasto (22. Mai 2011)

alles mit nem dhler machbar ! Wenn die kondition nicht reicht dann kann man auch schieben . Meist nich länger als 10 min !


----------



## Stromberg (27. Mai 2011)

Eine kurze Zwischenfrage mit Bitte auf schnelle Beantwortung: Ist Les Gets ein guter Ort fuers Apartment? Meine Holde hat das was gefunden und die Besitzer wollen bis heute Nachmittag ne definitive Zusage. Daher komme ich nicht mehr dazu, alles zu lesen, was hierzu geschrieben wurde.

Wir wollen sowohl im Bikepark fahren als auch selbst Enduro-/FR-Touren fahren. Liegt Les Gets hierfuer gut oder ist der Standort eher schlecht?

Danke schon mal fuer die Antworten.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (27. Mai 2011)

morzine wäre besser ! Aber les gets ist auch ok ! Man braucht von dort etwa 25 min um rüber nach morzine zu kommen !


----------



## Pilatus (27. Mai 2011)

grundsätzlich ist les Gets am äussersten Ende des Parks.
Um bis nach Morgins zu kommen, muss man also sehr früh los. ist aber machbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Beasto (27. Mai 2011)

um von les gets nach pre la joux oder le croset zu kommen biste halt mal locker ne std unterwgs wenn du es krachen läßt ! Dafür hat les gets den geilsten park ! Auch gibts zwei endurotracks die von dort aus starten . Also dort kann man locker 2-3 tage spaß haben bevor man die anderen parks abcheckt .


----------



## oBATMANo (27. Mai 2011)

Von Les Gets aus einfach die Straße nach Mozine runterrollern
geht am schnellsten


----------



## Stromberg (27. Mai 2011)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Von Les Gets aus einfach die Straße nach Mozine runterrollern
> geht am schnellsten


Danke fuer die ganzen Antworten. Heisst das, dass ich morgens leicht mit dem Rad nach Morzine komme, aber abends wieder hochstrampeln muss? Oder kann man es so machen, dass man mit der letzten Tagesabfahrt wieder in Les gets rauskommt?

Sorry fuer die ganzen, wahrscheinlich einfach selbst zu beantwortenden Fargen.


----------



## WilliWildsau (27. Mai 2011)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Von Les Gets aus einfach die Straße nach Mozine runterrollern
> geht am schnellsten





Les Gets ist schon vollkommen in Ordnung und wenn man wirklich schnell zu dem Verbindungslift Super Morzine möchte, ist die Straßenvariante unschlagbar


----------



## Mr.Beasto (27. Mai 2011)

mußt nich strampeln ,einfach die gondel (glaub pleney,morzine ) nehmen und nach les gets runter/rüberfahrn . Am besten sich informieren wann die letzte geht . Steht unten an der eingangstreppe auf der uhr ! Ebenso informieren in avoriaz diese machr meist etwas früher zu !


----------



## Stromberg (27. Mai 2011)

Super, danke. Wenn das alles mit Timing moeglich ist, passt das. Ich wollte nur sicherstellen, dass wir nicht jeden Abend 10 km auf der Strasse den Berg hochstrampeln muessen.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (27. Mai 2011)

genau das ist ja das schöne an pds !


----------



## agrohardtail (27. Mai 2011)

straße mag zwar schneller sein von les gets nach morzine aber der verbindungstrail ist einfahc der hammer  zurück ist auch sehr spaßig zu fahren, vor allem den hang mit vollgas^^


----------



## rigger (27. Mai 2011)

Sind Conti Rubber Queen 2.4 BCC mit Apex Karkasse für PDS geeignet wenn man zusätzlich noch regen/Matschreifen hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birk (28. Mai 2011)

Kommt auf deine Fahrweise an, ich hab vor ein paar Jahren als ich das erste mal in PDS war in zwei Wochen drei RQ zerstört, einfach weil mir Steine immer wieder die Flanke aufgeschnitten haben. Minions, Kaiser und RainKing(Baron) haben dann bei mir gehalten und sich bewährt.


----------



## WilliWildsau (28. Mai 2011)

Das schöne an Morzine&Les Gets ist, dass sich dort die meisten Biker niederlassen und dort auch immer zwischen den World Cups etliche Profis ihr Quatier aufgeschlagen haben. Dadurch sind die Liftzeiten dort auch am längsten. Les Gets hat die Lifte 17.30 laufen und in Morzine fährt die letzte Gondel um 17.00 Uhr hoch zum Pleney Wer also morgens den ersten Lift von Morzine Richtung Avoriaz nimmt und sich dann für Chatel oder Les Crosets entscheidet, hat dann genug Zeit sich dort auszutoben und wenn man man dann gegen 15.30 sich wieder in Les Lindarets(Ziegendorf) einfindet, kann man auch sicher davon ausgehen wieder einen Sessel nach Avoriaz nehmen zu können und sich noch eine grandiose Abfahrt nach Morzine geben zu können. Im Notfall kann man aber auch die Straße nach Morzine runter fahren und nach dem Serpentinen-Ende auf den Wanderweg zum See abbiegen. Auch dann kommt man ohne großes Trampeln noch nach Morzine und ist auch nich die schlechteste Variante Die Möglichkeiten sind eigentlich unerschöpflich und es wird den meisten eigentlich an der Kraft fehlen, sie auszunutzen Und bezüglich Reifen: Mein Lieblingsreifen in PDS bleibt der Minion 2,5 60a mit DH-Karkasse. Ein treuer Begleiter in all den Jahren
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## rigger (28. Mai 2011)

Und dein reifen beei nässe Willi?


----------



## WilliWildsau (28. Mai 2011)

Bei normaler Nässe Swampthing und bei Dauerregen Wetscream Wir haben in den letzten 10 Jahren schon alles erlebt und ich kann nur empfehlen, lieber einen Satz mehr mitzunehmen Vor Ort wird es dann ganz schwierig noch einen guten Reifen zu bekommen, wenn der Dauerregen einsetzt und die Preise sind auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Generell ist aber egal, welche Marke du fährst. Wenn der Kopf nicht will, ist der Reifen auch egal Aber ein Trockenreifen und ein Regenreifen sollte zur Standartausrüstung gehören


----------



## rigger (28. Mai 2011)

Draht oder Faltreifen, Draht oder?


----------



## Kunstflieger (28. Mai 2011)

Minion F 2,7 2ply bei trockenem Wetter und RainKing bei Nässe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (28. Mai 2011)

noch 8 Wochen ! 

http://dirt.mpora.com/news/dirttv-team-kenda-playbiker-morzine.html


----------



## agrohardtail (28. Mai 2011)

noch 5 wochen


----------



## Memory (28. Mai 2011)

Hi, 
Ich würde gerne am 8.6. nach PdS. Haben die Lifte und Gondeln bzw die DH Stecken zu diesem Zeitpunk schon auf? Oder erst am 25.6.?

Würde nämlich gerne mit 2 Freunden einen kurzen Trip nach PdS machen.

Danke Memory


----------



## agrohardtail (28. Mai 2011)

nivht alle.. ab dem 25.06 hat das ganze gebiet geöffnet


----------



## Memory (29. Mai 2011)

Meint Ihr wir können dort trotzdem spass haben?

Gibt es einen offiziellen Kontakt bei dem ich in PdS nachfragen kann wieviele Stecken schon geöffnet sind?

Ich habe mich jeztz schon sooooo auf die 2 Tage dort gefreut.


----------



## rigger (29. Mai 2011)

Ich meine der Bikepark in Les Gets hab ab 28.5. auf...


----------



## WilliWildsau (29. Mai 2011)

Frühestmöglicher Zeitpunkt 10.06.2011 Les Gets und dann Morzine einen Tag später. Hier sind alle aktuellen Liftzeiten zu finden Generell lohnt sich schon eine Anreise von Freiburg nur für die Region Morzine/Les Gets. Mittlerweile gibt es ja soviele Strecken nur in den beiden Gebieten, dass dort keine Langeweile aufkommt

@rigger
generell immer Draht in PDS


----------



## rigger (29. Mai 2011)

Danke willi , wir sind am 26. Juni schon wieder weg aus Les Gets! Ick freu mich schon wie ein Schnitzel!!!

Hab zwar nur Enduro 160mm vorne 155mm hinten, werde aber trotzdem meinen Spass haben, bin auch noch nicht so der gute DH fahrer, war erst ein mal in Wibe.


----------



## WilliWildsau (29. Mai 2011)

Mein erstes mal war mit meinem Scott mit 100mm vorne & hinten und der Spaß kommt von ganz alleine Wenn du dort bist, wirst du automatisch durch die Strecken besser und wenn du nach Hause sollst, willst du gar nicht ins Auto einsteigen Viel Spaß


----------



## rigger (29. Mai 2011)

Ich werd mir nen Satz Swampthings und Wetscreams zulegen, Swampthing für Trocken und Feucht, der Weztscream wenn es ganz ungemütlich wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Memory (29. Mai 2011)

Das ist jetzt aber schade. 
Wir haben uns den 8.-9.6. freigekommen und wollen unbedingt downhillen.
Habt ihr für uns einen Tipp, vielleicht in der Schweiz oder Frankreich wo wir auch noch schoen downhillen können.
Wir wollen einfach etwas spass haben und vom Alltag entspannen.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (29. Mai 2011)

lac blanc , monte tamaro/lema , ach eigentlich gibts so vieles was schon offen ist !


----------



## rigger (30. Mai 2011)

Reichen die Swampthings auch fürs trockene, oder muss ich mir noch nen satz Highroller oder Minnions zulegen?


----------



## Mr.Beasto (31. Mai 2011)

also falls es da genauso viel geregnet hat wie bei uns und es weiter so trocken bleibt dann sind highroller oder minions die erste wahl !


----------



## berkel (31. Mai 2011)

Swampthings + Wetscreams mitzunehmen halte ich für unnötig, besser 1 Satz Trocken-/Allroundreifen +  1 Satz Matschreifen.

Wir hatten letztes Jahr 4 Tage Dauerregen. Da war der Schlamm so dünn, dass ich sehr gut mit Nevegal und HighRoller zurecht gekommen bin (andere sind mit Minions gefahren). Problematisch wurde es erst als es anfing abzutrocknen, da klebten die Reifen dann komplett zu. Ich habe mir dann einen Swampthing für vorne gekauft (den letzten SuperTacky den man vor Ort noch auftreiben konnte). Damit ging es dann besser, wobei ich mit dem Reifen auf nassen Wurzeln nicht so gut klar komme (da gefällt mir z.B der Nevegal besser).


----------



## Johnny Jape (31. Mai 2011)

Ardent DH 2,6 im Trockenen


----------



## Lemming (31. Mai 2011)

Memory schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber schade.
> Wir haben uns den 8.-9.6. freigekommen und wollen unbedingt downhillen.
> Habt ihr für uns einen Tipp, vielleicht in der Schweiz oder Frankreich wo wir auch noch schoen downhillen können.
> Wir wollen einfach etwas spass haben und vom Alltag entspannen.



Morgins ist schon offen, zumindest am WE, war Samstag da. Les Gets macht ab dem 02.06 auf must mal schaun ob auch schon unter der Woche.

Sonst hast in der Ecke noch Dorénaz und Leysin, Metabief und Chaumont im Jura, den Gurten in Bern etc.

Leysin und Metabief musst mal schaun ob schon offen.


----------



## sashinsky (1. Juni 2011)

Hy Leute 
Sagt mal , was habt ihr immer dabei wenn ihr durch PDS heizt? Was habt ihr alles im rucksack? Oder nehmt ihr eventuell garkeinen rucksack mit ???
Frage das weil ich mich da mit meinen Leuten drüber unterhalten habe und da sehr unterschiedliche Ansichten bei raus gekommen sind.
Gruß


----------



## Pilatus (1. Juni 2011)

in der Gruppe sollte zumindest einer Werkzeug usw dabei haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (1. Juni 2011)

...mind. ein Schlauch
...erste Hilfe Set
...einen Falt Reifen
...Regenjacke
...Luftpumpe

...oder??


----------



## berkel (1. Juni 2011)

Du nimmst einen Faltreifen im Rucksack mit ? Wie oft zerfetzt man sich denn einen DH-Reifen? Dumm laufen kann es immer, aber dann müsste man ein ganzes Ersatzrad dabei haben .

Ohne Rucksack fährt es sich natürlich besser, aber die halbe Abfahrt runter zu schieben weil man einen Platten hat ist auch blöd. Bei kleinen Parks mit nur einer Strecke wo das Auto unten steht fahre ich ohne. Sonst habe ich lieber einen Trinkrucksack dabei mit Erste-Hilfe-Set, Mini-Tool, Pumpe, 2 Schläuche, Kleinteile (Schaltauge, Kettenschloss usw.) - im Prinzip das was ich auch auf Touren mitnehme.


----------



## Stefan_78 (1. Juni 2011)

würde ich..da sich nen Kumpel letzten Mittwoch in Winterberg mit nem Nagel reifen als auch schlauch aufgeschlitzt hat.....sicher ist sicher!!
..bremsbeläge


----------



## Pilatus (1. Juni 2011)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> würde ich..da sich nen Kumpel letzten Mittwoch in Winterberg mit nem Nagel reifen als auch schlauch aufgeschlitzt hat.....sicher ist sicher!!
> ..bremsbeläge



wenn es so blöd läuft, dann musst du eben bis zum Lift runter laufen. da kann man sich dann einen Reifen kaufen.
Aber bei dieser Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Reifen mitnhemen?


----------



## dubbel (1. Juni 2011)

DonHarzcore schrieb:


> Sagt mal , was habt ihr immer dabei wenn ihr durch PDS heizt? Was habt ihr alles im rucksack? Oder nehmt ihr eventuell garkeinen rucksack mit ???
> Frage das weil ich mich da mit meinen Leuten drüber unterhalten habe und da sehr unterschiedliche Ansichten bei raus gekommen sind.



ich versteh die frage nicht: 
angesichts der tatsache, dass es eben unterschiedliche ansichten gibt, ist es doch nicht verwunderlich, dass der eine alles im rucksack hat, der andere noch nicht mal einen rucksack mitnimmt.


die richtige antwort lautet also: 
man nimmt das mit, von dem man annimmt, dass man es brauchen wird.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (1. Juni 2011)

also wenn man ne bikeparktour macht auf jedenfall das ganze programm mitnehmen ! Gibt nichts nervenderes als oben in avoriaz mit nem platten runter nach morzine zu schieben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sashinsky (1. Juni 2011)

@dubbel
Ich wollte auch nicht nach den Antworten hier meinen Rucksack packen. Sondern einfach nur mal nen paar Meinungen dazu hören.


----------



## Johnny Jape (1. Juni 2011)

da ist überall genug gras mit dem man den reifen stopfen kann


----------



## og.echnaton (1. Juni 2011)

wie würdet ihr das sehen...Ich habe nur ein AM fully, aber überlege gerade trotzdem Minnion 2,5 2-ply zu kaufen. man fährt ja eigentlich eh nur bergab und die paar Höhenmeter werden schon gehen. Oder nich...? 

Alte Helmfrage...: Full Face oder Dirt Kugel? Full Face ist evtl. ein bisschen übertrieben auf einem AM, letzlich würde ich sicherlich nicht die Geschwindigkeiten erreichen, die ich mit einem DH Gerät erreichen würde..


----------



## visionthing (1. Juni 2011)

Ich würde in PDS nicht ohne Fullface fahren. Auch mit nem Allmountain Bike kann man sich auf die Nase legen. 
Was die Reifenfrage angeht liegst du meiner Meinung nach mit den Minions richtig.


----------



## JohnJohnson (2. Juni 2011)

25.07-31.07!!!! Ich habe Bock!!! Ich denke ich schlage mit meinem Kollegen in Morzine auf, dann denke ich da aufen Zeltplatz!

Oder kennt jemand allgemein jute Adressen bezüglich, Camping evtl Wohnungen, wobei wir es echt so günstig machen wollen wie es geht, 6 Tage Ravioli habe ich mir wohl schon vorgenommen!
Hauptsache heizen, heizen, heizen!


----------



## Skeletor23 (3. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute.

Ich hätte 4 Passportes du Soleil Tickets für Samstag den 25.06 zu vergeben.
Startort ist Morgins.
Wir können leider nicht teilnehmen.
Wenn jemand interesse hat bitte bis spätestens Montag bei mir melden.

Ansonsten mache ich von der Rücktrittsversicherung gebrauch.


----------



## Ni1c0 (7. Juni 2011)

Mal 'ne Frage zu diesem Pass'portes du Soleil. Auf der Website sagen sie ja, dass an die 6000 Leute erwartet werden. Heißt das, dass die Orte und überhaupt des Gebiet total überfüllt ist für die Tage, oder wie viele Strecken da gesperrt sind (falls des der Fall ist) ? Oder hält sich das alles in Grenzen? 
Danke


----------



## Exxun (7. Juni 2011)

Hey haben auch vor in den Sommerferien mit ein paar Leuten dahin zu düsen. Manche haben Wohnmobil aber 3 Leute bis jetzt keine Unterkunft. Gibt es dort gute Möglichkeiten zu Campen oder billige Ferienwohnungen ? Zweiteres wäre glaube ich zum Schutz der Bikes besser.


----------



## dubbel (7. Juni 2011)

Ni1c0 schrieb:


> Mal 'ne Frage zu diesem Pass'portes du Soleil. Auf der Website sagen sie ja, dass an die 6000 Leute erwartet werden. Heißt das, dass die Orte und überhaupt des Gebiet total überfüllt ist für die Tage, oder wie viele Strecken da gesperrt sind (falls des der Fall ist) ? Oder hält sich das alles in Grenzen?



am lift länger warten als sonst, aber immer noch erträglich, 

ansonsten verläuft sich das meiste. 
das gebiet ist halt riesig. 

gesperrt ist da imho nichts.


----------



## KonaMooseman (7. Juni 2011)

War schon jemand mit den Kaiser oder dem Baron (ehem. RainKing) in PDS?
Bin am überlegen ob ich einen (oder Kombi aus VR Baron und HR Kaiser) dieses Jahr mal teste.
Oder doch besser auf den alt Bewährten Minion front setzen und fürs schlechte Wetter nen Satz Swampthing mitnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (7. Juni 2011)

Ich werde dieses Jahr Minion für schönes Wetter und sonst RK mit nehmen. 
Wenn ich keinen Bock hätte zu wechseln würde ich nur RainKing bzw. RainKing Kaiser mitnehmen.


----------



## lipmo51 (7. Juni 2011)

bin 2010 mit Kaiser gefahren 
Alles gut


----------



## nopeiler (7. Juni 2011)

2010 war ich auch auf Rainkings unterwegs. Größtenteils war ich mit ihnen zufrieden, aber ein paar mal hätte ich mir doch Wetscreams gewünscht. Wir hatten aber auch wirklich Pech mit dem Wetter.


----------



## dubbel (8. Juni 2011)

bei den reifen kommt's (ausser dem wetter) doch vor allem darauf an, wo ich rumfahre: 
morzine / les gets ist doch komplett anders als z.B. chatel oder les crosets. 
ist es da möglich, genau einen reifen "für PDS" zu empfehlen?


----------



## sashinsky (8. Juni 2011)

OK ....
Und was ist der unterschied zwischen den oben genannten gebieten?


----------



## dubbel (8. Juni 2011)

komplett unterschiedlich: 
morzine / les gets: glatter, fester, lehmiger boden (hardpack"), wird ausserdem brutal rutschig bei nässe; 
chatel: steinig, loser schotter. fast wurscht, ob nass oder trocken.

die meinungen gehen da halt sehr auseinander. 
ich hab ein paar matschreifen dabei, ansonsten einen allround-reifen drauf. 
aber es gibt ja auch leute, die wetterbericht studieren, sich am abend vorher genau überlegen, wann sie wo rumfahren wollen und dann abends immer den entsprechenden reifen draufziehen (und am nächsten morgen doch wieder wechseln, weil was nicht passt). 
darauf hab ich keine lust. wer dann doch so professionell sein will, braucht sicher 4 oder 5 verschiedenen reifen.


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. Juni 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> komplett unterschiedlich:
> morzine / les gets: glatter, fester, lehmiger boden (hardpack"), wird ausserdem brutal rutschig bei nässe;
> chatel: steinig, loser schotter. fast wurscht, ob nass oder trocken.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich auch so Ein guter Allrounder und ein Matschreifen und dann sollte auch gut sein Wir haben in den ganzen Jahren nichts anderes gebraucht. Und bezüglich dem Passportes-Wochenende braucht man sich auch keine großen Gedanken machen und in den Hochalpinen Regionen kann man eigentlich am besten fahren und manchmal ist man über ein paar Minuten mehr Ruhe auch dankbar am Lift Alleine das Gondeln bei gutem Wetter ist schon eine Attraktion. Der Sessel vom Ziegendorf hoch zum Pointe des Moisettes ist immer wieder der Hammer, besonders wenn zum Schluß sich die Dents du Midi hervorheben. Ein atemberaubender Anblick
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## JohnJohnson (8. Juni 2011)

Also sollte man mit Muddy Marys gut durchkommen oder?! 
Evtl noch nen Satz Kaiser dabei?!


besten Gruß!


----------



## KonaMooseman (8. Juni 2011)

Hab mich dieses Jahr für was neues entschieden und werd die Contis testen.
Weiß nur noch nicht genau welche.
2x Kaiser, 2x Baron, 1x so 1x so 
Mal schauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birk (8. Juni 2011)

Bin letztes Jahr zwei Wochen lang RainKing und Kaiser gefahren in der Kombination Kaiser-Kaiser, Kaiser-RainKing und RainKing-RainKing und war damit super zufrieden.
Dieses Jahr hab ich auch noch Latexschläuche drin, bisher haben die schon einige Platten verhindert, hoffe mal es ist in PDS genauso.


----------



## og.echnaton (10. Juni 2011)

visionthing hatte recht. habe jetzt doch fullface, 2,5 2-ply minions und bin heiss ohne ende auf PDS. heute in 14 tagen ist der erste tag fahren angesagt.


----------



## agrohardtail (10. Juni 2011)

bin in morzine/les gets letztes jahr bei regen highroller vorne und semislick hitnen gefahren, weil es da egal ist welchen reifen du drauf hast, im nassen sind die strecken immer verdammt rutschig, vergleichbar mit winterberg.
fahr einfahc nen allrounder wie rainking, highroller und muddy mary, falls es nasser wird ziehste nen mtschreifen auf. steht fast genauso schon oben, aber scheinbar sind viele zu faul zum lesen.


----------



## Solingrider (14. Juni 2011)

kennt wer ne gute seite wo man die liftpreise für den sommer findet?
die seiten die mir für portes du soleil angezeigt werden sind der totale müll


----------



## Rad-ab (15. Juni 2011)

Solingrider schrieb:


> kennt wer ne gute seite wo man die liftpreise für den sommer findet?
> die seiten die mir für portes du soleil angezeigt werden sind der totale müll



Doll Sind die Seiten nicht aber
http://de.portesdusoleil.com/berg-sommer-urlaub-pass.html

auf http://www.portesdusoleil.com oben auf DE klicken für halbwegs deutsch , dann Domäne, dann Liftpass findet man mit ein bissel bemühen schon ;-)


----------



## ActionGourmet (15. Juni 2011)

Hi, ich habe geplant vom 25.6.-3.7.2011 nach PDS zu fahren. Jetzt habe ich gelesen dass vom 24.-26.6. dieses Pass Portes du Soleil ist. Weiß jemand ob man an diesen Tagen auch ganz "normal" mit Standartkarte Downhillen kann? Ich habe keine Böcke mit dem Demo DH-Tourchen zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Beasto (15. Juni 2011)

klar ! Alle lifte sind offen !


----------



## ActionGourmet (15. Juni 2011)

ok danke


----------



## rigger (16. Juni 2011)

Hat eigentlich einer auch GPS daten für etwas andere Trails als die ausgeschilderten in Les gets und morzine, Freitag gehts los.


----------



## WilliWildsau (16. Juni 2011)

Schau mal hier und dann unter XC/AM-Routes sind einige Runden hinterlegt, die definitiv Spaß machen Mach dir mal keine großen Gedanken, du wirst du voll auf deine Kosten kommen Viel Spaß


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (16. Juni 2011)

jemand nen tip bezüglich unterkunft? fahren zu zweit vom 29.06 - 05.07... is ja nicht mehr lange hin!


----------



## og.echnaton (16. Juni 2011)

einfach mal beim Fremdenverkehrsamt schriftlich anfragen. haben wir auch gemacht und hat super geklappt


----------



## agrohardtail (16. Juni 2011)

dann können wir ja zusammen ne runde drehen patrick 
bin mit wladi und noch 2 kollegen vom 2.7 an eine woche unten 
würde dir ja unsere empfehlen aber das überschneidet sich


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (16. Juni 2011)

ach schei**e, wie geil ist das denn! ihr habt nicht zufällig noch ein bett frei? der kollege der mitwill ist noch unsicher... und allein hab ich kein bock ne wohnung zu nehmen...


----------



## agrohardtail (16. Juni 2011)

leg einfach ne matratze ins wohnzimmer, haben nen kleines studio.
sieht recht ordentlich aus.
http://www.homelidays.de/morzine/ferienwohnung-361549de1.htm


----------



## rigger (16. Juni 2011)

Wir haben das hier gemietet.

http://reservation.lesgets.com/en/chalet-ysope-003-12-personnes-7-pieces-150-m2-oriente-sud-ouest-e5-sur-le-plan-1139.html?catId=33#produit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Beasto (17. Juni 2011)

wow !


----------



## WilliWildsau (17. Juni 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Wir haben das hier gemietet.
> 
> http://reservation.lesgets.com/en/chalet-ysope-003-12-personnes-7-pieces-150-m2-oriente-sud-ouest-e5-sur-le-plan-1139.html?catId=33#produit



Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, wollt ihr dann gar nicht mehr weg Geniale Lage und traumhaftes Chalet


----------



## rigger (17. Juni 2011)

Preislich geht das auch noch 1000,-  die Woche. Mit 11 mann ist das ok.

Boah wat freu ich mich schon!!


----------



## WilliWildsau (17. Juni 2011)

Mit der richtigen Anzahl von Leuten lohnt es sich immer ein Chalet zu nehmen Wir machen das jetzt seit 2003 mit dem Chalet und haben es nie bereut. Immer wieder der Hammer aber die Preise sind in den letzten Jahren ordentlich gestiegen. 2003 haben wir für das Chalet noch 700 bezahlt und jetzt sind es auch 1000 Da merkt man, dass das biken immer größer wird und auch viele große Gruppen mittlerweile dorthin fahren


----------



## Kunstflieger (17. Juni 2011)

Noch 188 Stunden bis zum GO !!!


----------



## rigger (17. Juni 2011)

noch 12 Stunden...


----------



## WilliWildsau (17. Juni 2011)

Dann noch ein kleines Video zur Einstimmung
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Mr.Beasto (17. Juni 2011)

solangsam mal reiseutensilien zusammen suchen und s'bike checken . Momentan solls da unten ja so richtig regnen ! Hoffe ma mal das des wetter nächste woche besser wird und die strecken halbwegs trocken werden !


----------



## WilliWildsau (18. Juni 2011)

So hier ist ultimative Gute-Laune-Mix mit aktuellen Bildern aus Les Gets&Morzine. Der Hammer
[ame="http://vimeo.com/25074529"]HANDS UP @ PortesDuSoleil - PanettoKILLA HardStyle REMIX on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Beasto (18. Juni 2011)

wer alles ist den nu nächstes woe in pds anzutreffen ? S'wetter soll ja ab samstag aufmachen und für ein paar tage beständig sein !


----------



## Kunstflieger (18. Juni 2011)

Ani, Tobi und Ich ab Samstag in Morzine 
Wo seit ihr denn ?


----------



## Mr.Beasto (18. Juni 2011)

morzine ebenso ! werden Bier mitbringen ! Die Französische Pfütze ist ja unerträglich und dann noch dieser Preis !  Anlaufstelle wird wohl wie immer die Dorfdisse mitten im Ort sein . Kann man nicht verfehlen ,sitzen jeden Abend Dorfgirlis davor die Sekt drinken


----------



## Stefan_78 (18. Juni 2011)

zitat:Kann man nicht verfehlen ,sitzen jeden Abend Dorfgirlis davor die Sekt drinken

..ja wie Geil


----------



## Mr.Beasto (18. Juni 2011)

iss wirklich so ! sind Zwillinge mit schwarzen langen Haaren ! Manchmal auchne ganze Horde ! Aber zur Ernüchterung die stehen nichso auf Bosch ..... änder auf schlanke große Tommis !


----------



## Stefan_78 (18. Juni 2011)

hehe....wie Genial..werd mal ausschau halten ob die Mitte nächsten Monats da auch sitzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. Juni 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Ani, Tobi und Ich ab Samstag in Morzine
> Wo seit ihr denn ?



Ich hoffe dieses Jahr wird der Urlaub wirklich zum Urlaub und nicht wie letztes Jahr zur Katastrophe!



Dafür läuft es bei mir dieses Jahr nicht rund... Aufgrund unterschiedlicher Gründe geht dieses Jahr mit der Stammcrew nichts zusammen.


Ich würd gern 8 Tage im Zeitraum Mitte Juli -Ende August (August bevorzugt) in PdS verbringen und suche Anschluss an eine Gruppe... bitte per PN melden falls noch wer nen Platz frei hat!


----------



## matzerium (19. Juni 2011)

ab donnerstag in morzine


----------



## Kunstflieger (19. Juni 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dieses Jahr wird der Urlaub wirklich zum Urlaub und nicht wie letztes Jahr zur Katastrophe



Doppelbett ! Mein Baby und ich


----------



## Stefan_78 (19. Juni 2011)




----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. Juni 2011)

matzerium schrieb:


> ab donnerstag in morzine



Gibt es Chalets oder Unterkünfte die man nicht von Samstag - Samstag mieten muss??




Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Doppelbett ! Mein Baby und ich





Will ein Foto davon sehen!!
Was gibt es alles an Neuigkeiten in PdS, wie ist das Wetter bei Euch?
Ich wünsch Euch ein paar geile Tage und bin vooooll neidisch.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (19. Juni 2011)

also das wetter soll nicht so gut sein ! Hat angeblich die letzten tage so richtig geschüttet ! Momentan soll eine wetterbesserung eintreten .  temperaturen so grad um die 20 .


----------



## Kunstflieger (19. Juni 2011)

Wer ist denn ortskundig und kann mir ein bisschen helfen ? 
Ich plane am ersten Tag von Morzine nach Les  Crosets und zurück.
Ich denke das ist gut zum warm werden. Bis zum Point du Moissets ist alles klar aber weiter war ich noch nicht. 
Worauf ist zu achten ? Welchen weg nehmen ?


----------



## Mr.Beasto (19. Juni 2011)

willi wildsau , willst du oder soll ich ????


----------



## WilliWildsau (19. Juni 2011)

Wenn du mich schon so fragst
Mache ich doch gerne, da ja meine Kollegen übernächsten Samstag losfahren und ich familiär verhindert bin So habe ich wenigstens das Kopfgefühl dort unten zu sein
Also, den Weg zum Pointe de Moisettes kennst du ja schon und dann brauchst du nur den Ziehweg runter bis zum Einstieg der Grand Conche
Also diesen weg meine ich
Unten kannst du dann in den Sessel der Les Crosets 2 Piste einsteigen. Die Lifte sind zusammen. Ich gebe dir aber den Tipp: Lass es ruhig angehen am ersten Tag. Nach Les Crosets ist schon einiges und du musst ja auch wieder zurück und zum Schluß nach Morzine geht es ja auch nochmal zur Sache oder willst du die Straße runter rollen. Wäre eigentlich schade, die ganzen Abfahrtsvarianten über Super Morzine oder sogar durch Avoriaz sind eigentlich ein Muss abzufahren. Und Planachaux würde ich auch am Anfang nicht anfahren. Die Strecke ist eh der Hammer
Hier ist noch ein Link zu der aktuellen Karte von PDS. Druck sie dir aus und steck sie in Tasche. Für den groben Überblick ist sie top Und hier ist noch eine gute Seite über fast alle Webcams der Region und eine ganz brauchbare Wetterseite obwohl, dass ja in den Bergen eh schlecht ist mit zuverlässigen Prognosen. Der Blick aus dem Fenster sagt eigentlich immer mehr Falls du noch Fragen hast, stehe ich dir gern zur Verfügung
Gruß Jens!


----------



## pfalz (19. Juni 2011)

So, dieses jahr gehts zum ersten Mal auch nach PDS...hat jemand Empfehlung, wir sind mit nem Camper unterwegs, besser Morzine oder Champery? Also Liftstation in Tretweite, da mit den DHlern unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. Juni 2011)

Am ersten Tag gleich nach Les Crosettes das würd ich mir nochmal überlegen... rollt Euch doch erst mal ein und verbringt den Tag in Les Gets oder Les Lindarets bzw. maximal Chatel Bikepark.

Wennst von Morzine nach Les Crosettes willst dann vor allem früh starten und gaaanz wichtig... RECHTZEITIG zurückfahren. Die Lifte haben unterschiedliche Öffnungszeiten - darauf achten!


@ Pfalz: Ich hatte bisher immer ein Chalet aber was ich so beim biken gesehen habe glaube ich lässt es sich mit dem Camper in Chatel Bikepark ganz gut leben.



Edit: Wetterseite verwende ich immer diese da:

http://www.skigebiete-test.de/wetter/avoriaz-morzine-les-gets.2.html

Dort wird das Wetter für den Berg und das Tal angezeigt und es war in den letzten Jahren als ich dort war immer relativ brauchbar.

Ich hoffe das es derzeit nicht so ist weil für Avoriaz Berg ist Donnerstag + Freitag Schnee gemeldet...


----------



## Mr.Beasto (20. Juni 2011)

wenn man in morzine ist sollte man die ersten beiden tage in morzine und les gets fahrn um warm zu werden ! Erst dann pre la joux und die anderen parks ansteuern ! Ja das wetter macht mir auch etwas sorge .... Werd ab donnerstag da sein !


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. Juni 2011)

Wenn man in Morzine ist sollte man gar keinen Tag fest Morzine einplanen. Der Pleney DH ist die tägliche Feierabendrunde wenn man eher von der Tour zurückkommt bzw. dient als nahe Schlechtwetterrunde.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (20. Juni 2011)

ach für den ersten halben tag . Auf der anderen seite gibts ja auch einiges , nur finden muss man die trails !


----------



## detlefracing (20. Juni 2011)

@WilliWildsau : was ist Planachaux? noch nie gehört


----------



## Kunstflieger (20. Juni 2011)

Ganz ruhig, am Sonntag ist bistimmt an allen Liften gut voll, von daher wollte ich erst mal Strecke machen. 
So wären es nur 5 Liftfahren + Freierabendrunde in Morzine
SuperMorzine rauf, nach Les Brochaux, Pointe du Mossette, runter nach Les Crosets und wieder zurück, 

Ich habe beim letzten mal nur die Tour bis zum Pointe du Mossette gemacht und fand das noch eine Abfahrt mehr gegangen wäre.


----------



## WilliWildsau (20. Juni 2011)

@detlefracing
Planachaux ist für mich die WorldCup-Strecke und diesjährige Weltmeisterschatsstrecke. Ich würde aber eher die anderen Strecken in der Gegend bevorzugen, wenn man gesund wieder heim möchte Es gibt aber noch ein paar Möglichkeiten Singeltrailmäßig nach Champery abzufahren. Aber diese Möglichkeiten habe ich bisher nur gelesen, kann mir aber vorstellen das da einige geniale Abfahrten dabei sind Und ich hoffe für alle, das euch nicht dieser Dauerregen erwischt, den wir 2007 hatten 6 Tage Regen in Strömen und als wir wieder heimgefahren sind kan dann endlich die Sonne
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Mr.Beasto (20. Juni 2011)

War eigentlich schon einer von euch in Torgon ???


----------



## WilliWildsau (20. Juni 2011)

Nee, aber ich weiß dass es dort eine der längsten Abfahrten in der ganzen Region gibt und das du dann unten im Rhone-Tal wieder raus kommst. Aber ob man es von Morzine zeitlich gut hinbekommt weiß ich auch nicht. Ich weiß aber, dass die große Runde über Morgins schon zeitlich knapp werden kann und dann sieht es bei Torgon ganz sicher nicht anders aus. Obwohl die Abfahrt schon der Hammer sein soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Beasto (20. Juni 2011)

Wenn dann würd ich da auch mit dem Auto vorbeischaun ! Nach Morgin find ichs ja schon en langes unternehmen ! Und kaum ist man dort muß mann schon wieder den abflug machen ! Ok bis runter ins Rhonetal,haste da etwas (infos) ? Muss ja ne reine Höhenmetervernichterei sein  !


----------



## agrohardtail (21. Juni 2011)

1+1=11 tage bis es endlich los geht


----------



## WilliWildsau (21. Juni 2011)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> Wenn dann würd ich da auch mit dem Auto vorbeischaun ! Nach Morgin find ichs ja schon en langes unternehmen ! Und kaum ist man dort muß mann schon wieder den abflug machen ! Ok bis runter ins Rhonetal,haste da etwas (infos) ? Muss ja ne reine Höhenmetervernichterei sein  !



Davon kannst du ausgehen und Nico Voulliouz hält noch den Rekord der Strecke Hier findest du noch ein paar Informationen zu Torgon Wenn du sie fahren solltest, gib mir auf jeden Fall Rückmeldung Aber alleine was ich alles darüber gelesen habe, muss die Strecke alles beinhalten, was man sich wünscht Ein echter Holy-Trail


----------



## Kunstflieger (21. Juni 2011)

Auf der Seite ist unten eine Karte abgebildet, gibt es die auch noch irgendwo in groß ? Bzw. gibt es noch mehr Lokale Karten die so sind wie die Übersichtskarte ?


----------



## WilliWildsau (21. Juni 2011)

@Kunstflieger
Habe doch oben in meinem Post mit dem Les Crosets Video ein Link zur aktuellen Karte von PDS eingefügt. Brauchst du nur runterladen


----------



## Kunstflieger (21. Juni 2011)

Habe ich doch, darum ja meine Frage, gibt es noch mehr von diesen Karten ? Evtl. mehr Lokale ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (21. Juni 2011)

Früher hat man an jeder Liftstation für 3 eine Karte bekommen mit allen Strecken der Arena. War aber 2007 schon nicht mehr aktuell und ich weiß nicht, ob sie mittlerweile neu aufgelegt wurde. Wenn du aber über die Seiten der Orte direkt gehst ist einiges möglich Les Gets hat zum Beispiel alles auf dem neuesten Stand Und bei den anderen wirst du eigentlich auch etwas finden. Unter der Hauptseite ist eigentlich alles an Informationen zu bekommen


----------



## Mr.Beasto (21. Juni 2011)

so hab grad meinen bikedudy auf torgon angesezt ! Der wird die tage wenns wetter paßt das mal checken ! Und wenns taugt wird da nächste woche gerockt ! Postbusse sind doch in der schweiz für umsonst ? Lieg ich da richtig ?


----------



## og.echnaton (21. Juni 2011)

Mal eine andere Frage. Habt ihr Tipps für Restaurants, bars und (wichtig!) Après Bike? 

Habe auf morznet.com schon einige Tipps gefunden. Wäre aber auch Tipps von euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (21. Juni 2011)

für abends party isses net so berauschend ! So wie ich das die letzten jahre erlebt hab geht in les gets und morzine en bißle was ! Morzine wurde ja schon beschrieben ! Den großen geldbeutel nicht vergessen ! Die franzosen haben stolze bierpreise , deshalb bier von zuhause im hotel bunkern .


----------



## rayc (21. Juni 2011)

Wie voll ist jetzt am komenden Wochenende?
Ich frage hauptsächlich wg. Pass'portes du Soleil.

Wir waren in dieser Ecke noch nicht. Finden sich dort nur gebaute Trails oder gibt es auch naturbelassene Trails (Felsen, Wurzeln, ...) ?
Auf den Videos, die ich mir bisher angeschaut habe, haben ich nur Flowtrails gesehen, oder täuscht der Eindruck?

Achja, wo finden wir (2) am besten eine Unterkunft?
Bei http://reservation.lesgets.com/en/index.htm kann man nur wochenweise buchen.
Wir können aber leider erst am Fr, 24..6 anreisen bis 26.6 (also 2 Nächte).
Tips wären super.

ray


----------



## visionthing (21. Juni 2011)

Wurzeln und Felsen finden sich auch in PdS genug, da braucht man wirklich keine Angst zu haben. Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen dem die Strecken dort nicht anspruchsvoll genug sind. Wenn du Wurzeln suchst, fahr die Supermorzine Abfahrt direkt unter dem Lift, die ist spitze!


----------



## Mr.Beasto (21. Juni 2011)

wegen dem pass port wirds schwer noch en hotel zu finden ! Am woe wird schon einiges los sein ! Wuzeln und felsige trails gibts genügend . Les gets mal den le canyon trail mal fahrn zb ........ In champery gibts auch einige trails , meist sind die verbindungstrails zwischen den bikeparks singletraillastig ! Auman, noch knapp 36 std dann gehts los !


----------



## rayc (21. Juni 2011)

Okay, Danke!
Der Eindruck der Videos trügt also.

Muss dann heute Abend schauen ob wir Glück haben und noch eine Unterkunft finden.

ray


----------



## Kunstflieger (21. Juni 2011)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Früher hat man an jeder Liftstation für 3 eine Karte bekommen mit allen Strecken der Arena. War aber 2007 schon nicht mehr aktuell und ich weiß nicht, ob sie mittlerweile neu aufgelegt wurde. Wenn du aber über die Seiten der Orte direkt gehst ist einiges möglich Les Gets hat zum Beispiel alles auf dem neuesten Stand Und bei den anderen wirst du eigentlich auch etwas finden. Unter der Hauptseite ist eigentlich alles an Informationen zu bekommen



Problem gefunden, beim Ipad wurden die Seiten nicht korrekt angezeigt 

@Beasto: gib mal bitte einen Strecken Status vom ersten Tag wenn du da bist. Es soll ja zur Zeit viel regen gegeben haben. 

Die Webcams waren heute aber richtig viel versprechend


----------



## Mr.Beasto (21. Juni 2011)

werd ich machen ! Momentan hab ich kontakt zu nem ami der schon zwei wochen unten ist . Der meinte das die strecken sehr nass sein da es letzte woche massiv geschüttet hat . Aber seit gestern soll die sonne scheinen und es beginnt zu trocknen . Allerdings solls am donnerstag nochmal zu gewittern und platzregen kommen zum wochenende wieder besserung ! Mal schaun was die bremswellen in les gets machen . Allein der gedanke daran läßt meine arme schmerzen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (21. Juni 2011)

@rayc
Am besten vor Ort in der Touristeninformation von Les Gets oder Morzine fragen. Dort kannst du ganz sicher auch etwas bekommen, was nicht für eine Woche gebucht werden muss. Die Sachen im Internet sind halt dem Winter angeglichen und da geht es halt nur wochenweise. Aber du hast dort soviele Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten durch die Kapazitäten im Winter, dass du dir keine Sorgen machen musst So groß ist unser MTB-Sport nun auch wieder nicht und bezüglich Trails mach dir auch mal keine Sorgen. Es ist für jeden etwas dabei und wenn du es dir richtig geben willst, ist der Tipp mit der Super Morzine Abfahrt unter der Gondel auf jeden Fall richtig und auch die Ben Walker Strecke in Morgins ist nicht von schlechten Eltern, besonders wenn es leicht feucht ist Haben sich schon einige im falschen Film gefühlt, wo ich mich auch nicht von ausschließe Fahr dorthin und genieße die Arena, die von der Größe ihresgleichen sucht und so einige gute Ecken habe ich ja auch schon gesehen. Aber PDS bleibt für mich halt der größte Abenteuerspielplatz und es wird jedes Jahr noch besser

an alle Feierwütigen
In Morzine die Buddha-Bar ist eigentlich top, aber es wurde ja schon geschrieben, dass man genug Geld mitnehmen sollte Die Preise sind schon happig

@Mr.Beasto
Das mit den Postbussen weiß ich nicht so genau, aber es fährt aber auch der Zug von Vionnaz nach Champery und in 1 1/4 Std bist du dann in Champery und er fährt mehrmals am Tag. Also auch eine Option


----------



## rayc (22. Juni 2011)

@WilliWildsau, danke für die Info.
Du willst doch nicht etwa sagen das es mehr Skifahrer als Biker gibt. 

Wir haben gestern Abend entschieden uns den Stress der langen Fahrt für 2.5 Tage nicht auszusetzen.
Wenn wir den Donnerstag-Feiertag nutzen könnten sähe es anders aus.

Wir fahren stattdesen wieder in die Vogesen, die Wettervorhersage sieht inzwischen auch dort gut aus.

PdS kombinieren wir evt. mit St. Veran in den frz. Alpen in einer langen Woche Mitte/Ende August.
Liegt ja dann eh auf den Weg. 

ray


----------



## agrohardtail (22. Juni 2011)

wenn du ich auf morzine les gets beschränkst lohnen sich auch 2,5 tage. hatten wir letztres jahr auch gemacht. von der anfahrt hatten wir etwa die gleiche entfernung.


----------



## Exxun (22. Juni 2011)

Sind vom 11.8 bis 23.8 da


----------



## Forstking (22. Juni 2011)

sind vom 10.7 bis 16.07 am start
ich hoffe das wetter bleibt trocken


----------



## Speedbullit (22. Juni 2011)

wenn ich es noch richtig im kopf habe, musst du an dem lift der von les lindarets nach avoriaz hochführt oben einfach links (der rücken zeigt ins tal) in das tal nach hinten runterfahren.  von dort geht dann ein sessellift hoch nach les crosets.
hier ein vid zum einstimmen


----------



## agrohardtail (22. Juni 2011)

weiÃ einer wie ich hierhin komme?
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnM-2m47kXE"]YouTube        - âªSuper Morzine Top of Best Kept Secret  Downhill Mountain Bike Helmet Cameraâ¬â[/nomedia]

supermorzine ist mir schon klar aber will genau zu der strecke. die sieht nach verdammt viel spaÃ aus


----------



## Birk (22. Juni 2011)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> weiÃ einer wie ich hierhin komme?
> YouTube        - âªSuper Morzine Top of Best Kept Secret  Downhill Mountain Bike Helmet Cameraâ¬â
> 
> supermorzine ist mir schon klar aber will genau zu der strecke. die sieht nach verdammt viel spaÃ aus



Ja. Ist eigentlich auch kein groÃes Geheimnis und wurde hier auch im pds Thema vom letzten Jahr mehrmals beschrieben (incl. Video). Der Einstieg liegt ein kleines StÃ¼ck oberhalb/hinter der Gondelbergstation.


----------



## agrohardtail (22. Juni 2011)

also an der mittelstation ^^ yo hab schon ne pm dazu erhalten. werde ich in 10 tagen mal auschecken, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Beasto (22. Juni 2011)

einfach den forstweg in den wald dann links ! Augen auf einstieg nicht leicht erkennnar ! @rayc viel spaß in lac blanc !


----------



## rayc (22. Juni 2011)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> einfach den forstweg in den wald dann links ! Augen auf einstieg nicht leicht erkennnar ! @rayc viel spaß in lac blanc !



Danke, werden wir haben 
Sehe bei deinen Post zu den Voges das du dich da gut auskennst.
Trail zum Lac Schiessroth ist schon sehr extrem 

PdS ist dann in August dran, mit weniger Zeitdruck und besserer Vorbereitung.

ray


----------



## Mr.Beasto (22. Juni 2011)

ach rayc die abfahrt geht ganz gut wenn man en fully hat und entsprechende fahrtechnick ! Da gibts noch ganz andere die um einiges heftiger sind und null flow haben , da ist der 601 am gardasee kinderlulu !


----------



## Stefan_78 (22. Juni 2011)

hey Speedbullit ...super Geiles Video!!!! ..da möcht ich den ganzen Tag fahren


----------



## Birk (23. Juni 2011)

Les Crosset ist echt der Hammer, die Stelle bei 4:18 ist auch echt hart, da hätte es mich auch schon paar mal fast gelegt.
Noch bisschen über drei Wochen dann geht es auch endlich wieder los.


----------



## Stefan_78 (23. Juni 2011)

wir sind ab dem 16.07 in Morzine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Beasto (23. Juni 2011)

achtung männer , högschde disziplin..... Die sonne scheint mir in morzine aufm balkon schön ins gesicht ! Herrlich ! Also strreckenstatus : es trocknet ganz schön ab , im wald isses noch so richtig matsche wird wohl noch en paar tage dauern biss es ganz trocken ist ! Wer am woe les gets und morzine fährt kann aber schonmal getrost einen reifen wie zb muddy marry aufziehn ! Evtl sogar sowas wie highroller , falls es nicht mehr regnen sollte ! Ging heute prima mit dem muddy .... ,in avoriaz hocken noch ganz schön die regenwolken wer am woe da fahren will dem würd ich richtige matschreifen empfehlen ! Grad für pre la joux wirds noch am woe noch richtig ecklig sein ! In morzine warnse mal wieder richtig fleißig am streckenbau ! Direkt oben unter der pleney habense en neues trailstück gemacht ? Noch ganz jungfreulich ! Morgen gehts nach les gets ! Grüßle an alle !


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. Juni 2011)

Super  Danke für die Info.
Ich habe schon in weiser vorraussicht Dity Dan und Muddy Mury aufgezogen
Wenn wir dann ab Montag mit Minios fahren können passt das schon.


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. Juni 2011)

@Mr. Beasto
Ja dann mal viel Spaß und das Wetter soll ja auch mitspielen und wenn dann noch am Wochenende alle Lifte öffnen, ist dem grenzenlosen Höhenmeter schrubben ja kein Limit mehr gesetzt
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## agrohardtail (23. Juni 2011)

der 2 wochen bericht sagt für unseren urllaub auch konstnt trockenes wetter vorraus aber mal schauen was der wetter bericht nächste woche sagt


----------



## dadsi (24. Juni 2011)

I love it 
Gerade die Köfferchen gepackt;
in 2 Stunden wird verladen !
Und am frühen Morgen fahren wir dann gegen Les Gets 
Das Wetter ist perfekt, von nass auf trocken -> das gibt grip,grip,grip
Und ich werde zum 1. Mal mit 200er Ferderweg am Start sein.
Wir sehen uns, bzw. alle daheim gebliebenen haben mein vollstes Mitgefühl


----------



## Climax_66 (24. Juni 2011)

Yeah Baby, Wir fahren Mittwoch los nach Morzine.


----------



## chiefrock (24. Juni 2011)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> wir sind ab dem 16.07 in Morzine



Hurra! Wir auch! 
Sind aus Gladbach und Kölle. Vielleicht sieht man sich...


----------



## sashinsky (24. Juni 2011)

Gibt's in Pds auch Einheimische bzw. nicht-IBC-User ? 
Wir sind ebenfalls ab 16.7. am Start


----------



## Mr.Beasto (24. Juni 2011)

sodelle grad zurück von les gets ! Es hat heut so richtig gerockt ! Auf den strecken gibts noch wechselnde bedingungen . Wärend es auf der hauptstrecke schon fast komplett trocken ist sind die waldabschnitte stellenweise noch richtig feucht und matschig! Auch die bremswellen werden immer größer ! Heute morgen wars noch super in les gets am nachmittag tuen sich immer größere auf aber geht noch ! Fleißig warnse auch wieder hier und da wurde die line geändert! Fast alle sprünge wurden vergrösert und zu doubles umgebaut . Gab da heute schon einige üble crashs , meist enduropiloten ! Auf dem maintrack sind im unteren teil vier jesusanlieger . Die haben mal so richtig erdarbeiten verrichtet! Aus drei mach einen überdimensional großen ! Beim jump-park gibts nun noch eine line ! Glaub an dem hang gibts nun so viele anlieger wie in allen deutschenparks zusammen wahnsinn ! Das wetter hat heut überall etwas aufgemacht . Avoriaz hat heute morgen ch etwas sonne abgekriegt ! Gestern hingen da die regenwolken ! Allerdings sind die temperaturen unterirdisch ! Hatte so 16 grad und abends wirds rchtig kalt ! Morgen wird le crosette gefahrn mal schaun wie die strecken rund um avoriaz sind ! Grüßle !


----------



## Stefan_78 (24. Juni 2011)

hehe...ich und Kunstflieger und noch jemand fahren!
das ist ja cool....sieht man sich bestimmt..vielleicht fahren wir mal alle einen Tag zusammen
..Kunstflieger ist jetzt schon da und checkt die Strecken *neidisch*

..viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaMooseman (24. Juni 2011)

Das hört sich doch richtig gut an. Bitte weiter berichten.

Ab 16.7. wird gerockt 
so wie sich das anhört wirds dann richtig voll...


----------



## Mr.Beasto (24. Juni 2011)

ach und absolut aktuell !!! Schau grad vom balkon rüber zur pleney . Dort arbeitet grad noch ein bagger der eine neue line in die skipiste fräßt ! Wer morgen am start ist kann jungräulich den trail entweihen ! Herrlich , die franzosen , wenn nur das bier besser und billiger wär !


----------



## agrohardtail (25. Juni 2011)

aaaahhhh noch 7 verfluchte tage ^^ dafür solls bei uns durchgehen d trocken sein


----------



## visionthing (25. Juni 2011)

Ach dann wird es ja richtig voll, wir sind auch ab dem 16.7. da.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (25. Juni 2011)

wer die tage kommt muß unbedingt nach le crossette !!!! War heut der absolute hammer beide dh strecken perfekt geshapet und bremswellen frei ! Hab dort noch nie soviel spaß gehabt ! Champery dh ebenfalls klasse dort auch super grip ! Der illegale dh in morzine war dieses mal nichso der bringer ! Morgen wird morgins gerockt ! Regenreifen braucht man nichmehr , die strecken trocknen super schnell ab . Nur in pre la joux im wald wirds noch sinn machen ! In avoriaz warnse etwas schlampig . Es gibt zwar hier und da was neues allerdings kaum der rede wert !  ein bagger ist im einsatz der aufm trail runter zum lift nach crossette etwas rumwühlt !


----------



## Mr.Beasto (26. Juni 2011)

heut bei kaiserwetter morgins gerockt ! Da weiß einer wie man anlieger baut ! Hammer ! Was es da neues gibt kann ich so nich sagen , war zwei jahre abstinent und frag mich warum nur ! Alle strecken sind super in schuss und abwechslunbsreich überall kleine kicker , drops doubels usw . Macht einen heiden spaß ! Wurzeln steine gripp alles was das herz begehrt . Wer von der roten und blauen (meine lieblingsstrecke) noch mehr wurzeln braucht kann sich über die schwarze lassen ! Da bekomt mans dann auch voll besorgt ! Die drops sollte man sich definitiv vorher anschauen , die landungen sind etwas tricky ! Wer ein paar tage in pds ist sollte auf jedenfall diesen park nicht auslassen ! Hab immernoch das grinsen im gesicht vom anlieger in mach 3 zu knallen !


----------



## Climax_66 (26. Juni 2011)

Servus Wir schlagen Mittwoch in Morzine auf. 
Da wir eine gemischte Gruppe sind 4x DH 6x Enduro 
wollt ich mal wissen wie man die Enduro Trails da unten aufspürt, sind die irgendwie gekennzeichnet?
Wir fahrn klar auch zusammen aber permanent überfordert oder unterfordert je nach Bike und können macht ja auch keine Laune.
Blöd ist halt das Dh-ler von uns schon mal da waren und die Enduros das erste mal da sind.
Danke für die Info.....


----------



## rigger (26. Juni 2011)

Das wird sich finden, fahren kann man dort normal alles, die schon mal da waren sollten das schon einschätzen können. Ich hatte letzte woche auch mein enduro 160mm vorne 150mm hinten mit und kam gut klar. Meistens sollte man sich auf den roten mit den Enduros aufhalten.

Zu empfehlen sind der Panoramic nach chatel und das weiter runter nach pre de joux, wenn es wurzelig sein darf der Canyon in les gets.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (26. Juni 2011)

die trails in avoriaz dürften mit nem enduro spaß machen ! Allerdings hier wie auch auf den meisten anderen strecken beginnt sich die bremswellenplage auszubreiten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (26. Juni 2011)

schon pleneys gefahren? hat sich was geändert?


----------



## Mr.Beasto (26. Juni 2011)

hab ich doch schon geschrieben ! Der neue trail wurde unwürdig morgens um acht von en paar enduros entjunkfert !


----------



## agrohardtail (26. Juni 2011)

ASO^^ und was wurde dahin gebaggert? zuvällig ne line mit hohen schnellen anliegern udn großen tables?^^ das wäre zu nice.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (27. Juni 2011)

nichts spektakuläres ! Einfache kleine anlieger am steilem hang runter ! Auf der pleney gibts nur ein mini roadgap auf der schwarzen , direkt oben unterhalb der bergstation was man als mehr oder weniger spektakulär bezeichnen kann !


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. Juni 2011)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> heut bei kaiserwetter morgins gerockt  !



Seid Ihr mit dem Auto hingefahren oder wie kommt man von Morzine aus per Lift und Bike nach Morgins??


----------



## Mr.Beasto (27. Juni 2011)

direkt mit bike ! Hin kein problem , zurück schon etwas der act ! Sind aufm vpp über crossete zurück ! Frag mal willi wildsau der hat die namen der strecken und lifte im kopf !kann mir das meist nicht merken ! Hin zus über pointe de mossette , zurück über champousin-les crosets ! Etwas sportlich aber geht ganz gut mit nem dh bike !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (27. Juni 2011)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> direkt mit bike ! Hin kein problem , zurück schon etwas der act ! Sind aufm vpp über crossete zurück ! Frag mal willi wildsau der hat die namen der strecken und lifte im kopf !kann mir das meist nicht merken ! Hin zus über pointe de mossette , zurück über champousin-les crosets ! Etwas sportlich aber geht ganz gut mit nem dh bike !



Da helfe ich doch gerne
Also bis Pointe de Moisette ist ja jedem mittlerweile klar und für Morgins kann ich immer wieder nur den Tipp geben: Erste Liftmöglichkeit von Super Morzine zur Auffahrt nutzen umso mehr hat man in Morgins davon. Und Ben Walker hat da in Morgins schon einiges an Arbeit reingesteckt, die ihresgleichen sucht und die neue Form kenne ich auch nicht, aber ich kenne genug, die in höchsten Tönen davon schwärmen und Mr. Beasto hat ja in den letzten Tagen ja auch schon genug Feddback gegeben
Aus dem Sessel gestiegen fährt man dann erstmal in die Richtung Les Lindarets wieder ab, doch wenn die Weggabelung zum kleinen See unterhalb der Pointe des Moisettes kommt, hält man sich rechts Richtung "Col des Portes du Soleil" und fährt über diesen ab nach Morgins. Es geht dann unten im Tal auf dem schnellsten Weg zum Lift"La Foilleuse" über die breite Straße und kommt direkt am Lift raus Der Rückweg geht dann oben vom Lift über den Wiesenkamm nach Champousin und von dort den Sessel"Aiguille des Champeye" nehmen und dann einen kleinen Stich hoch schieben und über einen grandiosen Hangweg nach Les Crosets abfahren. Bei gutem Wetter ein grandioses Panorama auf die Dents du Midi und denkt dran der letzte Sessel von Les Crosets geht um 17.00 Uhr und von oben kommt ihr immer nach Morzine ohne Liftmöglichkeit, aber von unten sieht es schlecht aus Allen weiterhin viel Spaß und am Samstag wird die OMBA-Truppe ihr Chalet in Morzine beziehen und dann sind 8 Mann von uns auch wieder vor Ort Ich bin zwar  bei meinen Kindern zuhause, werde aber immer wieder mal hören wie es meinen Kollegen ergeht
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## agrohardtail (27. Juni 2011)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> nichts spektakuläres ! Einfache kleine anlieger am steilem hang runter ! Auf der pleney gibts nur ein mini roadgap auf der schwarzen , direkt oben unterhalb der bergstation was man als mehr oder weniger spektakulär bezeichnen kann !




meinst du etwa das ding hier?






pleney könnte auf den langweiligen geraden echt nen paar große tables mit ordentlich air time vertragen.
morgins geben wir uns lieber mit auto... sonst ist man zu lange mit hin und zurückfahren beschäftigt.
oder wann kommt man ungefähr an und muss wann spätestens wieder zurück fahren?`gott was für ein satz....


----------



## Mr.Beasto (27. Juni 2011)

ne das ist der einstieg in den roten dh ! Man sieht das mini roadgap von der gondel aus , die neue linie ! Morgins mit bike geht eigentlich ! Nacher gibts en bericht von pre la joux . Sind grad vor ort am gasgeben !


----------



## agrohardtail (27. Juni 2011)

aso auf der neuen, ok jetzt hab ichs  etwas langsam die letzten tage  vorfreude übernimmt die kontrolle und wei´ß sich nicht richtig auszudrücken und zu verstehen.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (27. Juni 2011)

grad von pre la joux zurück ! Schwer so alles aufzuzählen bei der streckenvielfalt ! Schon mal positiv ist das oben wenn man von avoriaz kommt endlich mal die anlieger neu gemacht und vergrößert wurden ! So kann man mal das gas etwas stehen lassen und sich über den ein oder anderen neu gemachten kicker schießen . The shore hat neue elemente drinn , das rivergap wurde erhöt und der absprung verbreitert . Oben unter dem lift ist ne neue line in den steilhang gefräßt die aber nichso wirklich rockt ! Neu gibts noch ne strecke die sich black shore nennt ! Der name ist programm . Aber nich ganz so heftig wie man denkt ! Dann gibts noch en mini rivergap auf der wiese . Noch wird viel gebaut und auf einigen strecken wurde noch gar nichts gemacht ! Generell isses durch die sonneneinstrahlung schon super trocken , manche streckenabschnitte sogar staubig ! In den waldstrecken die von dem forstweg abgehn ist der grip klasse , dort ist es noch etwas feucht , wird sich in den nächsten tagen aber ändern , wenns weiter so brennt . Auf keinen fall sollte man die sonnencreme vergessen ! Seh grad aus als ob ich von den karl may festspielen komme . Fürn mountain style sind zwei bagger am werkeln . Konnte man so noch nich erkennen was da genau neu gebastelt wird . Was nachwievor seit jahren ärgerlich ist , ist der lift der einem wieder auf dem bergkamm bringt, erspare mir hier den komentar ..... !       
Grüßle vom hotelbalkon aus morzine


----------



## pfalz (27. Juni 2011)

yeah, am 09.07. gehts los...bin mal gespannt, ob wir uns zurechtfinden


----------



## Stefan_78 (27. Juni 2011)

@Mr.Beasto ...VIELEN DANK für deine ausführlichen und zahlreichen Berichte!!

...meine Vorfreude auf Urlaub wird immer größer


----------



## agrohardtail (27. Juni 2011)

OHH MAN... deine berichterstattung macht einfach so laune auf den urlaub, vor allem wo ich grad in der "langsam alles zusammen suchen" phase bin 
samstag gehts endlich los


----------



## Büscherammler (28. Juni 2011)

Ich muss dieses Jahr zu Hause bleiben

Viel Spass, lasst es krachen!


----------



## matzerium (28. Juni 2011)

yeah,

gerade aus morzine und les deux alpes zurück...hammer...

wird immer besser 

p.s. wer hat sich nochmal das bein gebrochen? von dem haben wir die liftkarte bekommen...danke nochmal und gute besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivan89 (28. Juni 2011)

Hey, 
ich möchte ab dem 1. August für eine (vllt. zwei) Wochen nach Chatel. 
Wäre super wenn mir jemand paar Tipps geben könnte. Ich war letztes Jahr schon dort, wir haben aber im Van gepennt , dieses Jahr solls schon gemütlicher sein.

Also was ich gern wissen würde, was wäre denn so die günstigste Unterkunft? Camping? Jemand hier schon Erfahrungen mit einem dortigen Campingplatz? Oder wäre es gescheiter in ein Hostel oder ähnliches zu gehen? Mein Kostenlimit wären so 600 Euro. Kommt das hin für eine Woche?

Für alle Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (28. Juni 2011)

Ich war 2009 und 2010 jeweils eine Woche in PdS. Wir hatten immer ein Chalet, eine Woche Biketicket, Anfahrt über die Schweiz mit Gebühren usw.

Lebensmittel (Bier, Grillfleisch...) haben wir weitgehendst von zuhause mitgenommen da das in Frankreich teuer bzw. schlecht ist.


Nach oder unter dem Biken gings meistens noch auf 1-2 Feierabendhalbe in ne Kneipe, ansonsten haben wir uns selbst verpflegt. Die Gesamtkosten lagen jeweils immer zwischen 400 und 450 Euro.


Bei 600 Euro Budget ist also ein Trip über 2 Wochen möglich und bei einer Woche könnt Ihr es Euch sehr gut gehen lassen.



Ich hoffe das ich dieses Jahr auch noch ne Woche nach PdS komme. Derzeit sieht es etwas negativ aus aber ich geb noch nicht auf. Falls wer im August einen Mitfahrplatz bietet... bitte melden!


----------



## Ivan89 (28. Juni 2011)

Ja, also Essen werden wir weitestgehend selbst mitbringen... Theoretisch wäre im Auto schlafen auch kein Ding, aber wenn dann bitte mit Dusche.
Gibts denn irgendwie so eine Möglichkeit? Letztes Jahr habe ich einige direkt am Parkplatz vor dem untersten Lift in Chatel campen gesehen... Die müssen sich ja auch gewaschen haben irgendwo!?

Weiss da jemand was?


----------



## Gala (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Camping Le Pre, in morzine, winziger Platz, saubere Duschen,WC´s. 
10 Euro pro Nase u. Nacht. Nach morzine am Fluss entlang höchstens
10 min. auch mit dem Downhiller machbar. Grosser Supermarkt (billig)
liegt direkt am Weg. Sehr zu empfehlen, waren letztes Woen. für 4 Tage
dort. 
Camping Le Pre, Montriond
Tel. (0)450792476

viel Spass, wir kommen wieder


----------



## nicolaibiker80 (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen

weiß jemand ob man mit dem DH Bike gut von Morzine nach Champery kommt und zurück? Wer was weiß bitte was schreiben danke.


----------



## rigger (29. Juni 2011)

Nur per lift über Lindarets piont de la moisette und la crosette und wieder zurück...


----------



## pfalz (30. Juni 2011)

@Gala

Danke für die Info, suchen auch gerade einen Campingplatz...
Wart ihr mit einem Camper oder mit Zelt unterwegs?


----------



## Kunstflieger (30. Juni 2011)

Wir kommen gerade aus Les Gets, nach dem Regen von gestern lief es wirklich gut. Ich habe noch schnell von Minion aus Muddy Mury gewechselt und das war Gold richtig. Im Walb ist es sehr mockig gewesen. 

Im unteren Teil auf der 4X Strecke wurden heute morgen die Doubbles wieder weg gemacht. Es ist nur der Kicker am Anfang zum unteren Stück geblieben. Anscheinend haben sich da zu viele zerlegt. Sonntag stand da sogar der Hubi und ein Rettungswagen.


----------



## rigger (30. Juni 2011)

Wir haben letzte woche schon gesehen das sich dort 3 zerlegt haben, 2 Hubschrauber und 1x Krankenwagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (30. Juni 2011)

toll....
nur weil viele leute sich so überschätzen.


----------



## rigger (30. Juni 2011)

Die stelle war aber auch gemein...


----------



## Gala (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo Pfalz,

wir waren campen, Womo. aber auch kein Problem.
Es waren einige Womo´s auf dem Platz.

P.s. Strom an jedem Platz. War im Preis dabei.

Gruss


----------



## pfalz (1. Juli 2011)

Danke! Hab mittlerweile auch eine e-mail Adresse gefunden, warte noch auf die Bestätigung, dann gehts am 09.07. los....


----------



## sashinsky (1. Juli 2011)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> grad von pre la joux zurück ! Schwer so alles aufzuzählen bei der streckenvielfalt ! Schon mal positiv ist das oben wenn man von avoriaz kommt endlich mal die anlieger neu gemacht und vergrößert wurden ! So kann man mal das gas etwas stehen lassen und sich über den ein oder anderen neu gemachten kicker schießen . The shore hat neue elemente drinn , das rivergap wurde erhöt und der absprung verbreitert . Oben unter dem lift ist ne neue line in den steilhang gefräßt die aber nichso wirklich rockt ! Neu gibts noch ne strecke die sich black shore nennt ! Der name ist programm . Aber nich ganz so heftig wie man denkt ! Dann gibts noch en mini rivergap auf der wiese . Noch wird viel gebaut und auf einigen strecken wurde noch gar nichts gemacht ! Generell isses durch die sonneneinstrahlung schon super trocken , manche streckenabschnitte sogar staubig ! In den waldstrecken die von dem forstweg abgehn ist der grip klasse , dort ist es noch etwas feucht , wird sich in den nächsten tagen aber ändern , wenns weiter so brennt . Auf keinen fall sollte man die sonnencreme vergessen ! Seh grad aus als ob ich von den karl may festspielen komme . Fürn mountain style sind zwei bagger am werkeln . Konnte man so noch nich erkennen was da genau neu gebastelt wird . Was nachwievor seit jahren ärgerlich ist , ist der lift der einem wieder auf dem bergkamm bringt, erspare mir hier den komentar ..... !
> Grüßle vom hotelbalkon aus morzine


 
Was ist mit dem lift ?????


----------



## visionthing (1. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist das der Lift bei dem das Rad an einem Standrohr der Gabel eingehängt wird und zudem ist er recht langsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sashinsky (1. Juli 2011)

:kotz:
Das is ja voll assi. Ich fahre mit ner nagelneuen Gabel dahin


----------



## visionthing (1. Juli 2011)

Dann wird dir Pleney auch nicht gefallen. 
Mal im ernst, da passiert in der Regel nichts und wenn es Kratzer geben sollte sind die so weit oben am Standrohr das sie die Dichtungen nicht beeinträchtigen. Was viel mehr ein Problem darstellte war das mir der Liftmensch beim Einhängen Ständig meinen Spritzschutz zerstört hat.


----------



## rigger (1. Juli 2011)

Der Lift in Chatel ist wie in wibe nur das die an jedem 2. sessel einen hacken fürs bike haben...


----------



## agrohardtail (1. Juli 2011)

wenn du ne dc fährst hängste die halt zwischen den brücken ein, also ich hatte nichts und wir sind sehr sehr oft mit dem pleney lift gefahren ;D


----------



## visionthing (1. Juli 2011)

An der Pleney ist es in der Tat kein Problem. Ich meine einen anderen Lift an dem vom Liftpersonal immer an den Standrohren eingehängt wird, auch bei Doppelbrücken! Aber wie gesagt hatte ich nie einen einzigen Kratzer an der Gabel nur den aufgespannten Schlauch hat es ständig zerlegt, weil eben in diesen eingehängt wurde.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (1. Juli 2011)

das hauptproblem ist die geschwindigkeit ! Nur ein bike alle zwei sessel und ab und an werden die bikes wirklich unsanft eingehenkt ! Genau daneben ein neuer lift der sicher doppelt so schnell ist ! Bei unserem ausflug in den bikepark standen wir ewig , obwohl nur etwa 30 biker in der schlang standen !


----------



## Bogeyman (2. Juli 2011)

So dann mal wieder ein aktueller Bericht aus Morzine. Wetter super, aber die Pleney ist in der letzten Woche so richtig zerrockt worden. Jetzt sind selbst auf den gerade Bremswellen. Übrigens schöne Grüße an Mr. Beasto von den 3 Neulingen aus Hildesheim und Bonn. Waren nochmal drüben in Chatel, da ist es auch sehr voll gewesen. Denke mal die waren alle wegen dem Event dieses WE dort. Heute waren wir noch in Les Lindarets... Dort ging es und die Strecken waren noch i.O.
Morgen dann mal das Final des Mountain Style angucken und dann mal sehen.


----------



## Mürre (2. Juli 2011)

ich hoffe die sind mal wieder nicht zu faul bisschen was an den Strecken zu machen.... bzw haben überhaupt was gemacht.   Letztes Jahr bestand z.B. Les Gets nur aus Bremswellen.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (2. Juli 2011)

ja es geht recht schnell biss die srecken zerbombt sind ! Und bei soviel trubel und strecken ist es wohl kaum mgl die richtig zu pflegen ! Grüßle an die bonner zurück , hoffe die sind alle heile ! Wer unten ist sollte auf jedenfall morgins nicht auslassen . Der kleine park ist klasse ! Konnts heut wiedermal erleben wie schön es wäre wenn lac blanc solche hätte , mann,..... muss da unbedingt dieses jahr nochmal hin !


----------



## gnarf (3. Juli 2011)

sind ab nächsten Samstag in Chatel auffem Campingplatz  Hat einer ne Empfehlung welche Strecken bei Regen/Nässe am Besten zu fahren sind ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (3. Juli 2011)

Der Panoramic Trail ist gut zu fahren ansonsten bei Nässe = Swampthing!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe bei Euch ist besseres Wetter... hier zwischen München und Regensburg schüttet es heute schon fast den ganzen Tag.


Bremswellen waren bisher immer, teils waren es Bremsberge aber dann muss man eben versuchen ne andere Line zu fahren bzw. schadet ein wenig Federweg dort nicht.


----------



## trhaflhow (3. Juli 2011)

Gibts dort eigentlich auch ne Möglichkeit -wie in Leongang- am liftparkplatz mit dem womo zu übernachten?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (4. Juli 2011)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> Gibts dort eigentlich auch ne Möglichkeit -wie in Leongang- am liftparkplatz mit dem womo zu übernachten?



Ich denke der beste Ort dafür ist Chatel Bikepark.


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Juli 2011)

Hat irgendjemand Tipps für was Halbpensionmäßiges das relativ günstig ist?

Hatte letztes Jahr fettes Frühstücksbuffet für 30/Nacht in Livigno. Geht das dort auch oder ist das teurer?


----------



## Climax_66 (4. Juli 2011)

So wieder zu Hause, war Fett. 
Am coolsten war gegenüber von Cameron Zink und Andreu Lacondeguy
ein Amerikaner in Chatel zu verdrücken.

Sonntag Morgen mehr als 100 Biker in der Schlange am Lift Supermorzine.
Wie gut das wir da unser Pulver schon verschossen hatten und ausgecheckt haben.


----------



## Kunstflieger (6. Juli 2011)

Der nicht beschilderte Trail den Super Morzine runter war ja schon mal Thema. Wie steil wird der im verlauf ? Im Video sieht das schon nicht ohne aus. Der Hang selber wird ja auch recht steil.

Ein paar Meter weiter oben geht noch ein Trail in den Hang, mit einem Holzschild beschildert, irgendwas: Aux VTT 
Ist den schon mal jemand gefahren ? Wie ist der Trail ?


----------



## visionthing (6. Juli 2011)

Richtung Tal geblickt gibt es eine Super Morzine Abfahrt Links von der Gondel und eine rechts von der Gondel. Ausgeschildert sind wie ich mich erinnere keine von beiden. Die rechte ist die deutlich einfachere und weniger steile Variante aber auch nicht anspruchslos, die linke hat es richtig in sich.


----------



## berkel (6. Juli 2011)

Die Abfahrt links von der Gondel bzw. zwischen Gondel und Lift ist als schwarze Abfahrt markiert. Bis auf den ersten Abschnitt über die sumpfige Wiese ist die ein Knaller wenn man auf steile technische Abfahrten steht . Nur den Traileinstieg in der Mitte bei der Straßenkehre habe ich mich nicht getraut .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Juli 2011)

berkel schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt links von der Gondel bzw. zwischen Gondel und Lift ist als schwarze Abfahrt markiert. Bis auf den ersten Abschnitt über die sumpfige Wiese ist die ein Knaller wenn man auf steile technische Abfahrten steht . Nur den Traileinstieg in der Mitte bei der Straßenkehre habe ich mich nicht getraut .




Frage: Redet Ihr von der Mittelstation wo die Gondelbahn aufhört oder von ganz oben am Ende des Sessellifts?  Gondel, oder?


An diesem Traileinstieg an der Strassenkehre bin ich auch schon öfter gestanden und hatte muffesausen. Den Trail den man auf dem Video oben sieht bin ich teilweise auch schon gefahren. Hängt durchaus stark von der Witterung ab und wie ausgefahren der mittlerweile ist. Im trockenen lässt der sich schön fahren.


----------



## Kunstflieger (6. Juli 2011)

Jo die Abfahrt richtung Tal geblickt links von der Gondel gibt es auch noch, richt. Habe ich total vergessen.

Ich meine aber die rechts von der Gondel ( Mittelstation ) die ausgeschildert ist. Müsste auch die sein wo man von der Strasse auf drauf kann nachdem man das erste mal unter der Gondel durch gefahren ist. Der Einstieg ist mir aber zu heftig, ich bin da im Urlaub und nicht auf Himmelfahrt 

Ich versuche dann in zwei Wochen einfach mal die beschilderte rechts von der Gondel ( Blickrichtung Tal )


----------



## berkel (6. Juli 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Frage: Redet Ihr von der Mittelstation wo die Gondelbahn aufhört oder von ganz oben am Ende des Sessellifts?  Gondel, oder?


Ja, an der Mittelstation zwischen Gondel und Sessellift geht der Trail los, einen kleinen Absatz runter, da steht auch ein kleines Schild.



Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> An diesem Traileinstieg an der Strassenkehre bin ich auch schon öfter gestanden und hatte muffesausen.


Wobei man eigentlich nur runter rollen muss, hat mir letztes Jahr ein unbekannter Fahrer vorgeführt, aber die Stelle ist halt übel steil und es war nass.


----------



## visionthing (6. Juli 2011)

Evtl. sieht man sich ja mal auf dem Trail dann können wir die Strecke auch mal gemeinsam abfahren, ich liebe die Supermorzine Abfahrt. Wir sind ab dem 16. für eine Woche in Morzine.


----------



## Birk (6. Juli 2011)

Wird ja wahrscheinlich auch immer unsere letzte Abfahrt werden. Noch 10 Tage.


----------



## Kunstflieger (6. Juli 2011)

visionthing schrieb:


> Evtl. sieht man sich ja mal auf dem Trail dann können wir die Strecke auch mal gemeinsam abfahren, ich liebe die Supermorzine Abfahrt. Wir sind ab dem 16. für eine Woche in Morzine.



Super wir auch.

@Birk: nimmst Du die Getriebe Kiste mit ? Dann müssen wir mal Bilder machen zusammen mit dem GB2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birk (6. Juli 2011)

Jo, das Zerode ist natürlich am Start. Wurde heute noch mal ordentlich geputzt, vorbereitet und hat noch etwas stärkere Bremsen bekommen. Die Jungs von www.zerodeeurope.com sitzen ja auch noch in Morzine, da wollte ich auch mal vorbei schauen.
Hoffe das Wetter passt dieses Jahr wieder so gut, wobei ich auch gerne mal im Regen fahre solang es nicht eine ganze Woche ist.
Supermorzine gibt es glaub ich auch noch mindestens zwei alternative Routen die irgendwo abgehen von den schon genannten zwei, mal sehen ob ich die wieder finde.


----------



## visionthing (6. Juli 2011)

Es wurden neue Trails am Supermorzine Hang gebaut.

http://www.zapiks.com/trail-building-super-morzine.html


----------



## pfalz (6. Juli 2011)

ick freu mir...nur noch 3 Tage...


----------



## Kunstflieger (6. Juli 2011)

Davon sind wir letzen Freitag schon ein paar Abschnitte gafahren, lagen teilweise noch die Sägespähne  es müssen aber noch kleine Beschilderungen her sonst vertut man sich da so schnell, die trails gingen nicht durch sondern waren immer mal wieder unterbrochen und man musste suchen wo es weiter geht. Wo wir gefahren waren gab es Wurzelteppiche und es war technisch nicht ganz ohne aber super schön zu fahren.


----------



## WilliWildsau (6. Juli 2011)

Bezüglich Neuerungen in PDS sind die Blogs der Engländer vor Ort eigentlich immer bestens Das Problem ist immer einen aktuellen zu finden Aber dieser hier ist im Moment klasse und die Informationen erste Sahne Und von Avoriaz geht immer eine geniale Abfahrt irgendwo runter Meine Devise bleibt immerrobieren geht über studieren
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Trimix83 (7. Juli 2011)

Hi zusammen!

Eigentlich stand für nächste Woche ein Alpencross an. Der wurde vom Anbieter jetzt aber storniert. Super Sache!

Port du Soleil hatte ich immer schon mal vor. 

Wir wollen 2-3 Tage bergab und 2-3 Tage bergauf (Touren) fahren.

Gibts irgendwo eine Übersicht / ein "Tutorial". So ne Art Streckenübersicht mit Schwierigkeitsgraden etc?? Vllt auch GPS Tracks für allmountain Touren!?

Hilfreiche Links oder so? 

Danke!

Timo


----------



## chiefrock (7. Juli 2011)

Trimix83 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen!
> 
> Eigentlich stand für nächste Woche ein Alpencross an. Der wurde vom Anbieter jetzt aber storniert. Super Sache!
> 
> ...



Hi,
check das hier mal:

http://www.amazon.de/Portes-soleil-...2099/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1310061686&sr=8-2

Darin ist z.B. ne 4 Tage Enduro Tour beschrieben. Uphill und Liften und ne ganze menge Downhill.
Das Buch ist wohl von 2008 daher kann ich nicht sagen, ob die ganze Routen noch immer möglich sind. Zum Schierigkeitsgrad der Enduro Tour kann ich dir nicht wirklich was sagen. Wenn man der Trail - Klassifizierung aber glauben schenken darf, dann sollte man schon wissen was man da macht.

Viele Grüße,
Der Chief!


----------



## theTeV (7. Juli 2011)

Hi mal ne frage kann man in Les Gets am parkplatz campen? oder wo kann man den campen am besten mit strom?


----------



## WilliWildsau (7. Juli 2011)

Das Buch , worauf chiefrock hingewiesen hat, ist quasi der "Moser für Portes du Soleil" und ist in diesem Thread auch schon mehrmals gennant worden Da ist alles drin, außer den ganzen Neuerungen, aber die alten Strecken haben größtenteils Bestand und die Karten sind 1a und eigentlich alle Stecken in PDS sind nicht ganz ohne. Liegt einfach daran, dass im Sommer die Gegend um Morzine/Les Gets Basecamp für den Großteil der Downhill-Worldcupelite ist und die fahren auch mal gerne eine Tour Die Möglichkeiten sind einfach immens und dazu kommt, dass die Gegend sich auf Biker eingestellt hat, was in den Alpen ja immer noch nicht die Regel ist


----------



## rigger (7. Juli 2011)

Na toll am Do war es noch nicht bei amazon lieferbar, hab ich mir direkt bei vtopo in Fr bestellt für 24,-.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forstking (10. Juli 2011)

Wir sind gerade auf dem weg nach morzine. wie sind die strecken und das wetter?


----------



## Ni1c0 (10. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand Erfahrung im Reisen mit dem Zug nach Portes du Soleil (genauerer Ort ist erstmal Nebensache) aus Deutschland (Freiburg)? Welche größere Stadt sollte man zuerst ansteuern? Genf? Und schafft man es dann mit irgendwelchen Bummelzügen ins Gebiet zu gelangen? Und weiß jemand, wie es mit dem Fahrradtransport bei der SBB oder SNCF aussieht? Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Juli 2011)

Mit nem richtigen Zug nach Genf, da per Taxi zum anderen Bahnhof. Dann in die Bimmelbahn und ewig und drei Tage nach PdS fahren. Nervig, geht aber.


----------



## Stefan_78 (12. Juli 2011)

hey ,mal ne Frage so in die runde....wollen wir uns nächste Woche mal alle in Morzine treffen (zb.morgens am Lift) und gemeinsam fahren??


----------



## visionthing (12. Juli 2011)

Sicher, gern. Wir werden am Sonntag pünktlich zur Liftöffnung am Supermorzine Lift stehen. Wenn man sich da morgens an der Liftschlange sieht kann man auch gern die ein oder andere Abfahrt zusammen fahren. Wir sind zu erkennen an nem Zerode G1 mit Luftdämpfer und nem Neongelben Demo.


----------



## Stefan_78 (12. Juli 2011)

ja cool...ich komm mit meinem Torque FRX und mein Kollege mit nem schwarzen Nicolai GB2!

Lift öffnet um 9.00 Uhr??


----------



## Birk (12. Juli 2011)

Weiß nur noch das wir letztes Jahr morgens eine halbe Stunde zu früh am Lift waren.


----------



## visionthing (12. Juli 2011)

Ja, an Motivation hat es uns nicht gefehlt.


----------



## Kunstflieger (12. Juli 2011)

visionthing schrieb:


> Sicher, gern. Wir werden am Sonntag pünktlich zur Liftöffnung am Supermorzine Lift stehen. Wenn man sich da morgens an der Liftschlange sieht kann man auch gern die ein oder andere Abfahrt zusammen fahren. Wir sind zu erkennen an nem Zerode G1 mit Luftdämpfer und nem Neongelben Demo.




Wo wollt ihr denn hin wenn ihr Super Morzine hoch wollt ? 
Es soll regen geben, wenn dem so ist würde ich Les Gets vorziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sashinsky (12. Juli 2011)

Noch 77stunden und 15minuten 
Ich bin schon total am rumzappeln


----------



## Mürre (12. Juli 2011)

das mit dem zu früh ist aber letztes Jahr nur einmal vorgekommen, so weit ich mich erinnern kann


----------



## Stefan_78 (12. Juli 2011)

DonHarzcore schrieb:


> Noch 77stunden und 15minuten
> Ich bin schon total am rumzappeln





 ..ich hab schon fast alles gepackt

@Kunstflieger ...du bist der Urlaubs Guide ;-)


----------



## Mürre (12. Juli 2011)

....und stehst schon mit Taschen und Rad vor der tür und wartest nur noch aufs Auto?


----------



## Stefan_78 (12. Juli 2011)

....jap und schlafen kann ich auch nicht mehr


----------



## Mürre (12. Juli 2011)

bin auch schon hibbelig, kann dann auch endlich am Donnerstag abend heimfliegen, packen und mein Bike in die Arme nehmen und ne Runde streicheln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (12. Juli 2011)

dann sieht man sich ja dort?! bist du in Morzine??


----------



## Birk (12. Juli 2011)

Mürre schrieb:


> das mit dem zu früh ist aber letztes Jahr nur einmal vorgekommen, so weit ich mich erinnern kann



Ja immer diese Langschläfer, ich wäre auch um 8Uhr schon am lift gewesen wenn der gefahren wäre.

@Stefan_78; Mürre ist bei uns mit dabei und wir sind in Morzine stationiert.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (12. Juli 2011)

na dann männer , viel spaß euch da unten ! Evtl verschlägts mich ende august nochmal dorthin !


----------



## Stefan_78 (12. Juli 2011)

danke,gute heimreise

..das wird ein SEHR schöner Urlaub!!:-D


----------



## Mürre (13. Juli 2011)

stimmt Birk, dieses Jahr könnte auch eine Premiere werden und ich könnte zum ersten Mal unverletzt nach PdS mitkommen 
Ich warte dann auch ab Freitag abend schon vor der tür oder ich fahre schon mal los. Wenn ihr also am Samstag was von einem Radfahrer auf der Autobahn hört bin ich das


----------



## PvH (13. Juli 2011)

Wir sind jetzt (nach Aufwärmen in 2alpes) die erste Woche in Morzine und es ist mal wieder richtig klasse.


----------



## visionthing (13. Juli 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Wo wollt ihr denn hin wenn ihr Super Morzine hoch wollt ?
> Es soll regen geben, wenn dem so ist würde ich Les Gets vorziehen.



So richtig durchgeplant war das noch nicht. Ich für meinen Teil finde die Strecken bei Les Lindaretes immer recht schön zum einfahren und auch bei Nässe nicht sehr problematisch. Les Gets hab ich als extrem schlammig bei Nässe in Erinnerung. Wobei ja Sonntag der erste Tag mit Regen sein soll und daher ist es evtl. noch nicht so aufgeweicht.? Ausserdem sind doch die wirklich schönen Strecken in Les Gets alle im Wald mit vielen Wurzeln wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. (Forest Gump, Canyon etc.)


----------



## Kunstflieger (13. Juli 2011)

Joar sonn bisschen recht haste schon. 
Lass mal abwarten wie das Wetter wird.
Als ich vor zwei Wochen da war hat es sich so dargestellt das die Les Gets Stecken auf der Parkseite ( Hauptstrecke ohne Canyon ) und die am Nebenlift sehr gut gingen bei Regen da der Boden sehr fest war. 
Bei Les Lindarets habe ich etwas bedenken da die ganze Sache unten recht steil wird und der Hang an einigen Stellen sehr aufgeweicht war.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. Juli 2011)

Ist in PdS aktuell das geleiche Mistwetter wie hier bei mir??


Falls sich im August eine Gruppe bilden würde die nach PdS fährt oder eine Gruppe noch einen Platz frei hat dann melde ich mitfahrinteresse an. 
Meine Gelegenheit vom 23. - 30. Juli kann ich arbeitsbedingt leider nicht wahrnehmen.


----------



## rigger (14. Juli 2011)

Les Gets wird einsetzendem regen sehr schmierig und links im wald von chavannes Lift ist auch recht mockig wenn nass...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birk (14. Juli 2011)

Genau so hab ich es auch in Erinnerung vom letzten Jahr. 
Hoffen wir das sich das Wetter für die ersten Tage noch etwas zum besseren wendet, hab nämlich keine Lust die Reifen schon wieder zu wechseln.


----------



## rigger (14. Juli 2011)

Mit Swampthings ging es auch im trockenen ganz gut...


----------



## Ivan89 (14. Juli 2011)

Ist eine Gruppe oder Einzelperson vom 1. - 8. August in Chatel? 

So wie es aussieht, bin ich auf mich alleingestellt, weil keiner meiner Freunde Zeit / Geld hat -.- 

Könnte ich mich jemanden hier anschließen, der hinfährt? Mitfahrgelegenheit (Beteiligung an Spritkosten) wäre super, aber ich würde auch notfalls allein hinkommen, hauptsache ich muss nicht allein auf die Trails 

Einfach Mail oder PM schreiben.


----------



## Jeff-Banks (14. Juli 2011)

Hi,
kann mir jemand eine günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeit im August in PDS nennen? Muss wohl auch alleine runter. (weiss nur noch nicht wann im August). Zelten ginge auch für ein paar Tage.

Danke!


----------



## visionthing (15. Juli 2011)

Am Wochenende sind die Morzine Harley Days dürfte also recht voll werden in Morzine.

Saturday July 16th
All day - Harley Davidson exposition
1:30 - 2:00 pm BMX show
2:00 - 2:30 pm FMX show
3:00 - 4:00 pm Blond Zone in concert
4:30 - 5:30 pm The Creepers in concert
6:00 - 7:00 pm Police tribute concert
5:30 - 6:00 pm FMX show
6:00 - 6:30 pm BMX show
9:30 - 11:30 pm Status Quo in concert


----------



## daniel07 (15. Juli 2011)

noch gute 7 stunden, dann ist abfahrt.


----------



## Mürre (15. Juli 2011)

Ihr wollt wohl morgen früh pünktlich am Lift stehen


----------



## Birk (15. Juli 2011)

Noch rund 14 Stunden bei uns. Schon den ganzen Tag am Zeug zusammensuchen.


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. Juli 2011)

visionthing schrieb:


> Am Wochenende sind die Morzine Harley Days dürfte also recht voll werden in Morzine.
> 
> Saturday July 16th
> All day - Harley Davidson exposition
> ...




Was heißt das für die Lifte ? 

Wir überlegen etwas früher zu starten und morgen noch ein paar Abfahrten zu machen, da Sonntag so scheiß Wetter angesagt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. Juli 2011)

FMX Show und Status Quo würde mich am meisten interessieren... leider bin ich 800 KM weit weg.

@ Kunstflieger... da die Jungs mit den Harleys wohl kaum einen Lift benötigen und auf den Trails unterwegs sind bedeutet das sicher nix für die Lifte.


----------



## rigger (16. Juli 2011)

Wir haben in Les Gets noch so nen komischen Vogel getroffen, kannte den garnicht...


----------



## nopeiler (16. Juli 2011)




----------



## sashinsky (16. Juli 2011)

Heute ist es endlich soweit. Die erste stunde im Auto liegt schon hinter uns


----------



## rigger (16. Juli 2011)

Viel Spass da, ist echt Geil dort!!!! ICH WILL DA AUCH WIEDER HIN!!!!


----------



## WilliWildsau (16. Juli 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Wir haben in Les Gets noch so nen komischen Vogel getroffen, kannte den garnicht...



Steve liebt die Gegend um Les Gets(wie alle Engländer) und es ist wirklich schade gewesen, dass er 2004 dort nicht die WM gewonnen hat und kurz vor dem Ziel gestürzt ist. Schönes Foto von einem ganz großen Sportler im MTB-Bereich und für mich einer der besten Leistungssportler der Welt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (16. Juli 2011)

Auf dem Bild bin nicht ich sondern ein Kumpel, ich war nur fürs Foto zuständig. War aber echt cool drauf Peaty.


----------



## Nothing85 (16. Juli 2011)

Ich würde gern mal wissen was ich so grob an Geld einplanen muss für eine Woche PDS....wollte eigentlich dieses Jahr aber das wird dann doch etwas zu spät. Gibt es irgendwo eine Seite wo auch Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten angeboten werden oder fahrt ihr alle immer auf gut glück runter und guckt was wo frei ist?
Wäre für eine Antwort sehr dankbar gern auch per PM


----------



## rigger (16. Juli 2011)

Schau mal auf der Seite von Les Gets oder Portes du Soleil da sind Chalets oder Appartments zum buchen drin. Wir haben für Bude und essen, Liftpass usw. ca. 350,- für eine Woche ausgegeben. (Bude 100,-, Essen und (Trinken ) 200,- und liftpass 80,-)


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. Juli 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Schau mal auf der Seite von Les Gets oder Portes du Soleil da sind Chalets oder Appartments zum buchen drin. Wir haben für Bude und essen, Liftpass usw. ca. 350,- für eine Woche ausgegeben. (Bude 100,-, Essen und (Trinken ) 200,- und liftpass 80,-)



Das kann ich bestätigen. Wenn man gut lebt und nach dem Biken in ner Kneipe einen trinkt liegt die Woche bei 400 - 450 Euro mit Chalet, Selbstverpflegung und 6 Tage Liftpass.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (16. Juli 2011)

hab für 5 tage alles zusammen (sprit,usw ) ca 300 verbraten !


----------



## sashinsky (17. Juli 2011)

Heute in Pre La Joux bei Dauerregen (und damit meine ich richtigen Regen)
gefahren. Jetzt wo wir wieder in unserem Chalet sind kommt natürlich die Sonne raus


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. Juli 2011)

DonHarzcore schrieb:


> Heute in Pre La Joux bei Dauerregen (und damit meine ich richtigen Regen)
> gefahren. Jetzt wo wir wieder in unserem Chalet sind kommt natürlich die Sonne raus



Meinst Du so wie hier auf meinem Foto von Juli 2010:


----------



## rigger (17. Juli 2011)

Weiß eigentlich einer warum man am Mont Chery nur noch mit der Gondel hochkommt und nicht mehr weiter per lift auf den Gipfel? Da war doch früher der Bikepark mit dem Sprung über die Hütte?


----------



## sashinsky (18. Juli 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Meinst Du so wie hier auf meinem Foto von Juli 2010:



Ja , so sah es bei uns auch aus. Heute siehts erstmal ein bisschen freundlicher aus. Aber trocken ist trotzdem anders
Aber nach gestern freue ich mich echt über jedes Wetter das sich nicht so anfühlt , als ob jemand über mir nen Wassereimer auskippt


----------



## Pyrosteiner (18. Juli 2011)

DonHarzcore schrieb:


> Ja , so sah es bei uns auch aus. Heute siehts erstmal ein bisschen freundlicher aus. Aber trocken ist trotzdem anders
> Aber nach gestern freue ich mich echt über jedes Wetter das sich nicht so anfühlt , als ob jemand über mir nen Wassereimer auskippt




Moment, dann hab ich noch was so zum trost... auch aus 2010 in Morzine im Garten meines Chalets...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/706483


Aber dieses Jahr ist das Wetter scheinbar überall extrem unbeständig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (18. Juli 2011)

Bei uns hatte es letztes Jahr auch 4 Tage durchgeschüttet. Das Fahren im Regen finde ich eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm, wenn nacher nur nicht alle Klamotten dreckig und nass wären. Aus Solidarität bin ich gestern auch 2h im Regen meine Hometrails gefahren.

Wir wollten dieses Jahr eigentlich auch noch mal nach PDS, aber leider ist mein Kumpel verletzt .


----------



## JansonJanson (18. Juli 2011)

wir sind ab Samstag ne Woche dort ... ich hoffe auf Sonne
letztes Jahr schon ne Woche Regen gehabt, und Chatel im nassen ist kein Spass


----------



## Kunstflieger (18. Juli 2011)

Von heute morgen, kennt ihr bestimmt alle 
Gefühlte -10*C und der Wind war so stark das man auf dem ersten Bergab Stücken nicht Bremse braucht, eher mit treten. 

Als sinnvolle Info für alle die in den nächsten Tagen vom PdM nach Avoriaz runter wollen über die Schotterautobahn.
Oficiel ist ein Teil von der Abfahrt gesperrt, die arbeiten da mit einem Bagger und einer Raupe. Der Raupenfahrer war so nett eine Pause zu machen und hat uns durch gelassen. Es ist aber zum :kotz: 50m Kletterei durch tiefen Schlamm  danach waren die Schuhe auch voll.


----------



## sashinsky (18. Juli 2011)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie man gut von Chatel nach Morzine und von Chatel nach Les Crossets und natürlich wieder zurück kommt. Sind halt zum ersten mal hier und sind etwas erschlagen von den Möglichkeiten. Wollen aber trotzdem mal nen bisschen durchs Gebiet heizen. Waren heute wieder in Pre La Joux und nen paar Stunden in Avoriaz. Regen hatten wir kaum noch , aber dafür krassen Schlamm.


----------



## rigger (18. Juli 2011)

Um nach les Crosete zu kommen müss ihr über den pointe de la moisette hoch, anders gehts nicht ohne strampeln. Nach Morzine in Les Lindarets nach Avioriaz hoch und Richtung Super Morzine und von dort abfahren.


----------



## sashinsky (18. Juli 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Um nach les Crosete zu kommen müss ihr über den pointe de la moisette hoch, anders gehts nicht ohne strampeln. Nach Morzine in Les Lindarets nach Avioriaz hoch und Richtung Super Morzine und von dort abfahren.


Kommt man von beiden Zielen auch ohne strampeln wieder zurück????


----------



## rigger (18. Juli 2011)

Von und nach supermorzine muss man ein wenig strampeln, ist aber zu vernachlässigen...


----------



## sashinsky (18. Juli 2011)

Alles klar. Danke für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## HolstenGemeinde (18. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mal eine Frage an alle, die sich in Pds auskennen:

Wir wollen am 31.07. dort aufschlagen und 3-4 Tage fahren.
Schlafen wollen wir in unserem T3 Wohnmobil.

Wo geht das am bestens?? (Wenigster Pedalieraufwand gen Lift??)

Ich dacht an Ecke Morzine und fand zwei Campingplätze:

http://www.campinglesmarmottes.com/index.html

Oder auch Campen auf Parkplätzen oder direkt am Bikepark???

und 

http://www.valleedaulps.com/file-introduction_campsite-1809-UK-K-5020-ETE-LOGER.html

Vielleicht gebt Ihr uns was die Möglichkeit zu Campen angeht ein paar Infos.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolstenGemeinde (18. Juli 2011)

Wir könnten unter Umständen noch einen Mitfahrplatz anbieten - Zelt müsstest dann vor Ort selber haben. Fahren am 29.07. von Hamburg Richtung Schwarzwald (Bad Wildbad), fahren dort einmal und düsen dann mit 30km/h (Bulli) nach Pds - So Sonntag dort ankommen, dann Mo bis Mi fahren, eventuell noch Do und dann Donnerstag und Freitag zurück in die Hansestadt...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. Juli 2011)

Kunstflieger, kann es sein das da etwas Schnee mit dabei ist??  Sieht echt übel aus das ist schade.

@ DonHarzcore: Früh starten in Richtung Morzine dann schafft Ihr es evtl. auch bis Les Gets. Dort gibts massenhaft tolle Strecken die sollte man wenigstens zum Teil befahren.
Wenn Du den Canyon fährst kannst mir die Abfahrt widmen. Das is meine Lieblingsstrecke.

@HolstenGemeinde... kann es sein das das 29.7. heissen soll??


----------



## rigger (19. Juli 2011)

Ja der Canyon ist schon genial!!!


----------



## soso79 (19. Juli 2011)

salü, wir hatten noch gutes glück mit wetter. waren vom 02. bis 08.07 da
drück euch die dauemen das ihr noch paar sonnenstrahlen abkriegt !

hier kleiner zusammenschnitt:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14960


----------



## Jonney (19. Juli 2011)

hat noch jmd nen guten und *aktuellen* tipp für ne unterkunft in chatel oder Morzine/Lets Get? keine ferienbude, eher ein biker-hotel mit frühstück für 4-5 tage.


----------



## WilliWildsau (19. Juli 2011)

DonHarzcore schrieb:


> Kommt man von beiden Zielen auch ohne strampeln wieder zurück????



Du kommst eigentlich von allen Zielen fast ohne trampeln zurück Wenn du von Chatel Pre La Joux den Sessel hoch nimmst(erst Pierre Lounge und dann den alten 2er) und dann die schöne Abfahrt nach Lindarets nimmst, dort in den Sessel nach Avoriaz und dann die Abfahrtsstrecke die zum Sessel nach Pointe de Moisettes führt, brauchst du eigentlich nicht trampeln Genauso Richtung Morzine. Entweder Sessel Avoriaz, dann ein wenig die Straße bis zum Restaurant, wo die Straße zum Ziegendorf nach rechts abbiegt und dann der Beschilderung *TourVTT Portes du Soleil* zum Sessel Super Morzine folgen und dann eine der genialen Abfahrten runter nach Morzine nehmen. Mittlerweile gibt es neue offiziell angelegte Strecken die dort runter führen. Es gibt auch eine schöne schwarze Abfahrt, die von Avoriaz unterhalb der Großgondel nach Morzine abgeht. Die bin aber auch noch nicht gefahren, sie soll aber nicht schlecht sein Es gibt auf jeden Fall genug Möglichkeiten, wie du gut und ohne Zeitprobleme von Chatel nach Morzine/Les Crosets kommst. Man sollte aber auf jeden Fall morgens mit den ersten Liftmöglichkeiten beginnen um es auch genießen zu können Im Notfall kann man nach Morzine auch über die Straße vom Ziegendorf die Serpentinen runterfahren und dann auf den Wanderweg zum See (lac de Montriond) abbiegen. Sind wir in den Anfangsjahren immer gefahren, wo der sessel nach Avoriaz noch keine Biker mitgenommen hat. Auch nicht schlecht, aber dort muss man ein wenig trampeln. Aber auch nichts schlimmes Glaubt mir, es gibt dort soviele Möglichkeiten, wo die ganzen inoffiziellen noch gar nicht im Spiel sind
Gruß Jens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hochschieben (19. Juli 2011)

Jonney schrieb:


> hat noch jmd nen guten und *aktuellen* tipp für ne unterkunft in chatel oder Morzine/Lets Get? keine ferienbude, eher ein biker-hotel mit frühstück für 4-5 tage.


 

Hotel Stella in Les Gets  Doppelzimmer ohne Frühstück 49  (Frühstück pro Person 8 )

Bikegarage und Gartenschlauch.....

Haben vorort gebucht


----------



## HolstenGemeinde (19. Juli 2011)

Hotels sind jetzt bekannt.

Ich habe mal eine Frage an alle, die sich in Pds auskennen:

Wir wollen am 31.07. dort aufschlagen und 3-4 Tage fahren.
Schlafen wollen wir in unserem T3 Wohnmobil.

Wo geht das am bestens?? (Wenigster Pedalieraufwand gen Lift??)

Ich dacht an Ecke Morzine und fand zwei Campingplätze:

http://www.campinglesmarmottes.com/index.html

Oder auch Campen auf Parkplätzen oder direkt am Bikepark???

und 

http://www.valleedaulps.com/file-int...ETE-LOGER.html

Vielleicht gebt Ihr uns was die Möglichkeit zu Campen angeht ein paar Infos.

LG


----------



## Kunstflieger (19. Juli 2011)

Kurzer Zwischenstand, 
Wir waren heute in Les Gets, es war ganz o.k. nur ein bisschen rutschig, die drei Tage Regen merkt man schon deutlich.
Als der Regen vorhin wieder anfing hatten sich aber die Strecken im Jump Park erledigt  nur noch Schmierseife. 

In der Regel ist Les Gets nach einem Regentag oder am ersten Regentag ein guter Anlaufpunkt, aber was zuviel ist ist zuviel.


----------



## rigger (19. Juli 2011)

Am schlimmsten ist es wenn es grad anfängt zu regnen...


----------



## Kunstflieger (19. Juli 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Kunstflieger, kann es sein das da etwas Schnee mit dabei ist??



Es war einiges an Schnee, die Stützen vom Lift hatten schon eine Eisschicht und es waren gefühlte -10*C ( reell waren geschätzt 3-5*C )


----------



## nopeiler (19. Juli 2011)

Wie kann ich denn ein Video von MPORA hier posten? Gibt es da einen Trick?

Hier ist der Link, das Video spielt in Chatel
http://video.mpora.com/watch/iNeWmVtqe/hd/


----------



## WilliWildsau (19. Juli 2011)

nopeiler schrieb:


> Wie kann ich denn ein Video von MPORA hier posten? Gibt es da einen Trick?
> Zitier einfach meinen Beitrag, dann siehst du den Code
> 
> Hier ist der Link, das Video spielt in Chatel
> http://video.mpora.com/watch/iNeWmVtqe/hd/




Und wirklich sehr genial


----------



## rigger (19. Juli 2011)

von Chatel hab ich nur den Panoramic gesehen...  den rest leider nicht da wir am selben tag auch die Schwarze Piste nach Champery runter sind!  

Heben wir uns fürs nächste jahr auf, ist der mountain Style immer am 1 juli WE?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand Fotos oder ein Video von dieser Mountain Style Strecke?


Das Wetter ist ja echt mies, das ist schade.


----------



## Heidekrautler (20. Juli 2011)

guck mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt Kid (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo Bikerfreunde,

Ich wÃ¼rde gerne mal fÃ¼r 5 Tage nach Chatel fahren.
Kennt jemand ein Appartment in der nÃ¤he vom Bikepark Chatel 3 bis 4 Personen?

http://www.mountainbikeparkchaâtel.com/ 

am besten ohne zusÃ¤tzlich Autofahrt, oder gibt es ein Shuttle oder Liftweg von Chatel aus???

Ist es besser in Chatel oder Morzine zu wohnen???

Danke fÃ¼r Eure  Deine  Hilfe 
GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. Juli 2011)

Dirt Kid, die meisten Chalets kann man nur 8 Tage von Sa - Sa buchen. Bleibt man nur 5 Tage zahlt man meist trotzdem 8 Tage. Die Kosten sind aber nicht so hoch, für 3-4 Personen eine woche kostet die Unterkunft je nach Qualität zwischen 300 und 600 Euro wobei um die 400-450 Euro sehr gute Sachen dabei sind.

Ich war bisher immer in Morzine und das ist ein guter Ausgangspunkt. Direkt am Chatel Bikepark gibt soweit ich weis keine Chalets sondern nur in Chatel Stadt. Da muss man dann täglich mit dem Bus gondeln.


Ihr habt nicht zufällig noch einen Platz frei bzw. wann wollt Ihr denn fahren??


----------



## HolstenGemeinde (21. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mal eine Frage an alle, die sich in Pds auskennen:

Wir wollen am 31.07. dort aufschlagen und 3-4 Tage fahren.
Schlafen wollen wir in unserem T3 Wohnmobil.

Wo geht das am bestens?? (Wenigster Pedalieraufwand gen Lift??)

Ich dacht an Ecke Morzine und fand zwei Campingplätze:

http://www.campinglesmarmottes.com/index.html

Oder auch Campen auf Parkplätzen oder direkt am Bikepark???

und 

http://www.valleedaulps.com/file-int...ETE-LOGER.html

Vielleicht gebt Ihr uns was die Möglichkeit zu Campen angeht ein paar Infos.

LG


----------



## HolstenGemeinde (21. Juli 2011)

Wir könnten unter Umständen noch einen Mitfahrplatz anbieten - Zelt müsstest dann vor Ort selber haben. Fahren am 29.07. von Hamburg Richtung Schwarzwald (Bad Wildbad), fahren dort einmal und düsen dann mit 30km/h (Bulli) nach Pds - So Sonntag dort ankommen, dann Mo bis Mi fahren, eventuell noch Do und dann Donnerstag und Freitag zurück in die Hansestadt...


----------



## Ivan89 (21. Juli 2011)

So, also ich bin vom 31. bis zum 6. vllt auch 7. in Morzine in einem Ferienhaus, zusammen mit einem Kumpel, meinem Fotographen und einigen Engländern  
Wer also Lust hat zusammen paar Trails zu shredden, einfach bescheid sagen 

Hab da noch 2 Fragen übrig: Kauft ihr euer Essen schon hier und nehmt es dann mit dorthin? Oder kauft ihr dort?

Und wie schnell ist man aus Morzine im Bikepark Chatel ? Es soll ja eine direkte Lift-Verbindung geben, habe ich gehört?!


----------



## Dirt Kid (21. Juli 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Dirt Kid, die meisten Chalets kann man nur 8 Tage von Sa - Sa buchen. Bleibt man nur 5 Tage zahlt man meist trotzdem 8 Tage. Die Kosten sind aber nicht so hoch, für 3-4 Personen eine woche kostet die Unterkunft je nach Qualität zwischen 300 und 600 Euro wobei um die 400-450 Euro sehr gute Sachen dabei sind.
> 
> Ich war bisher immer in Morzine und das ist ein guter Ausgangspunkt. Direkt am Chatel Bikepark gibt soweit ich weis keine Chalets sondern nur in Chatel Stadt. Da muss man dann täglich mit dem Bus gondeln.
> 
> ...



Der Plan ist aktuell vom 13.8. bis zum 18.8. ich habe hier auch schon Unterkünfte gefunden die es zum guten Preis möglich machen.

evtl. geht es auch ein bisschen länger (Samstag zu Samstag) wobei ich spätestens am Samstag 20.8. um 15:45 den am Flughafen in München meinen kleine abholen muß.

Wir sind aktuell drei Fahrer und hätten noch Platz für einen 
kannst mir gerne auch ne pn schicken.


----------



## Pantalaimon (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo Liebe Leute,

ich will in den Urlaub, biken suche aber noch Menschen die mich mitnehmen/ mitfahren wollen. 

Wer hat ne Lösung für mein Problem?  

Euer Pantalaimon


----------



## santacruzer (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo, ich habe vor ab nächsten Dienstag für 10 Tage in die Region zu Reisen. 
Da das Wetter laut Vorschau keine große Besserung bringen soll, und es jetzt schon eine ganze zeit pisst frage ich mich in welchem zustand sind die Trail´s??
Muss ich mir noch Schlammreifen kaufen? Oder geht es noch ohne?
Fahre zur zeit Highroller/ Minion, und habe noch nen neuen Satz Kenda Nevegal zur Reserve.
Gruß aus Duisburg


----------



## Stefan_78 (21. Juli 2011)

brauchst keine neuen Reifen...du braucht ein Schlauchboot!!wir sind gestern vorzeitig abgereist aus Morzine weil es überhaupt keinen sinn gemacht hat dort zu fahren bzw.die Trails runter zu rutschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schablone (21. Juli 2011)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> brauchst keine neuen Reifen...du braucht ein Schlauchboot!!wir sind gestern vorzeitig abgereist aus Morzine weil es überhaupt keinen sinn gemacht hat dort zu fahren bzw.die Trails runter zu rutschen!



Du machst mir Hoffnung.....Wir sind ab Samstag eine Woche in Morzine


----------



## Stefan_78 (21. Juli 2011)

sorry...aber so war es *sorry* ...wünsche dir besseres wetter!aber Muddy Marys solltest du aufziehen.


----------



## schablone (21. Juli 2011)

werd morgen meine Swampthings aufziehen....


----------



## sashinsky (21. Juli 2011)

Ivan89 schrieb:


> Und wie schnell ist man aus Morzine im Bikepark Chatel ? Es soll ja eine direkte Lift-Verbindung geben, habe ich gehört?!


Also ich bin ja gerade in Chatel und wir waren gestern und vorgestern in Morzine. Eine ganz direkte Liftverbindung gibt es nicht. Du musst ca 15min auf so'nem Verbindungsweg fahren. Der geht immer ein paar Meter hoch und dann wieder runter. Ist wirklich zu verkraften und lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.

Zur derzeitigen Wetter/Traillage kann ich allerdings nichts gutes sagen.
Es ist EXTREM schlammig. Da wir allerdings zum ersten mal in Pds sind , fahren wir trotzdem jeden Tag und es geht auch. Schlammreifen wie zb Wetscream oder Dirty Dan sollte man aber definitiv haben.
Gruß aus Chatel


----------



## rigger (21. Juli 2011)

Swampthings sind immer zu empfehlen!!


----------



## schablone (21. Juli 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Swampthings sind immer zu empfehlen!!



aufbauende Worte...so muss das sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. Juli 2011)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> brauchst keine neuen Reifen...du braucht ein Schlauchboot!!wir sind gestern vorzeitig abgereist aus Morzine weil es überhaupt keinen sinn gemacht hat dort zu fahren bzw.die Trails runter zu rutschen!



Ohoh, das hört sich ja gar nicht gut an. Wenn das Wetter aber so ähnlich ist wie hier im süd-osten Deutschlands kann ich dies absolut nachvollziehen. Was ist nur dieses Jahr mit dem Wetter??


Wenn man bei so nem Wetter nur Schlammreifen bräuchte wärs ja super... aber denkt mal an 3 Paar Bikeschuhe, mindestens 3 Bekleidungssätze zum biken, am besten die gesamte Protektion auch 2-3x  usw. usw.


----------



## santacruzer (22. Juli 2011)

Das hÃ¶rt sich ja nicht gut an. Werde mir noch einen Satz Swampthings besorgen., oder sind die auch in Les Gets zum gleichen Preis wie in D-land zu bekommen? Habe letztes Jahr dort High Roller fÃ¼r 40â¬ stck. gekauft. Da kann ich mir das Suchen hier sparen.
Drei paar Bikeschuhe werde ich mal mitnehmen, und zwei billig Regenkombis von Polo.
Weil warm ist es ja wohl auch nicht oder? da kann man die gut drÃ¼ber ziehen.
Laut Wettervorschau soll es ab Mitte nÃ¤chste Woche besser werden.
GruÃ aus Duisburg!!


----------



## rigger (22. Juli 2011)

In Morzine gabs Reifen relativ Günstig, in les gets gabs auch nen günstigen shop und kauft euch neoprensocken, das ist echt genial, immer trockene Füße auch wenn die schuhe morgends noch nass sind. Hab welche von Sealskins!!


----------



## sashinsky (22. Juli 2011)

So , heute ist unser letzter tag in Pds.
Und wir haben zum ersten mal blauen Himmel und Sonnenschein.
Vielleicht verbessert sich die Wetterlage ja jetzt wirklich. Ich wünsche es auf jeden fall allen die hier in nächster Zeit aufschlagen.
Gruß aus Chatel


----------



## berkel (22. Juli 2011)

santacruzer schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja nicht gut an. Werde mir noch einen Satz Swampthings besorgen., oder sind die auch in Les Gets zum gleichen Preis wie in D-land zu bekommen?


Ich würde mich nicht drauf verlassen, dass die noch welche da haben. Letztes Jahr habe ich nach 3 Tagen Regen verzweifelt nach Matschreifen gesucht und nur noch einen letzten Swampthing in 42a gefunden. Keine Ahnung warum die plötzlich alle ausverkauft waren .


----------



## rigger (22. Juli 2011)

60a geht auch.


----------



## lipmo51 (22. Juli 2011)

ich kann mir eh nicht vorstellen das SWAMPTHINGS reichen würden bei DEM Wetter da zur Zeit


----------



## rigger (22. Juli 2011)

Wo wir da waren hat es meistens nachts geregnet und morgends war es bewölkt...


----------



## Kunstflieger (22. Juli 2011)

Ich habe von Minion direkt Dirty Dan gewechselt und das war die beste Entscheidung. Der Swampthing wäre mir zu wenig gewesen.


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Juli 2011)

will jetzt keine Diskussion lostreten, aber Swampthing sind fürn A*****
von der Seitenführung sind die grottig, wennst nur geradeaus fahren willst, ohne Kurven vielleicht ... 
Dirty Dans, cuttet Wetscream, normale Wetscreams wenn man in Les Gets, Morzine, oder Chatel unterwegs ist. Wennst auf der Schweizer seite bist, reichen Minions aus, da dort alles rel. Steinig ist. 
Letztes Jahr auch eine Regenwoche gehabt, Mozine Pleney ging noch mit Minions zu fahren, da waren es aber auch grad mal 2 - 3 Regen, denke mal das jetzt nach ca. 14 Tagen Regen alles Matsch ist.
Wir werden auch morgen nach Morzine fahren, und werde So mit cutted Wetscream / Minion F - vorne / hinten starten und schauen ... zur Not vo und hi  cutted Wetscream.

Diese verdammten Sealskinz waren immer ausverkauft wenn ich welche wollte, jetzt ists zu spät ... verdammt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. Juli 2011)

Viel Spass Jan, machts das beste draus!


----------



## rigger (22. Juli 2011)

welche stollen macht ihr bei den wetscreams 
kürzer, alle?


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Juli 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Viel Spass Jan, machts das beste draus!



THX - hehe, naja Regen sind wir mittlerweile gewohnt, also gefahren wird, jeden Tag 

@rigger: nein, nur die Mittelstollen, Seitenstollen hab ich gelassen. Wenn Du jetzt von vorne auf den Reifen drauf schaust, sind die 2 Mittelstollen auf einer Ebene mit den Seitenstollen, evtl minimal höher. Taugt 1a ! auch auf lockerem neuen Waldboden beste Wahl. 

was auch richtig gut gehen soll ist dieser hier

http://www.specialized.com/at/de/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=56710


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. Juli 2011)

Hm ich hab mir jetzt als Schlechtwetterkombi Intense Intruder und Onza Greina gekauft bin allerdings auch erst in gut zwei Wochen am start.

Sind die im Vergleich zum Swampthing besser oder schlechter für matschige Bedingungen geeignet?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. Juli 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> THX - hehe, naja Regen sind wir mittlerweile gewohnt, also gefahren wird, jeden Tag




So ists recht, wir sind ja keine Weicheier und seit wann ist Urlaub zum erholen da?? 

Den Spezireifen kannte ich bisher noch gar nicht...


----------



## FunkyRay (23. Juli 2011)

Zurück aus PDS, 6 Tage nur Matschfahrt, Dirty Dan oder Wetscream vorne und hinten war der Reifen der Wahl. Viel Spaß auf dem Acker der zurückgelassen wurde, wenns abtrocknet


----------



## agrohardtail (24. Juli 2011)

bisschen spät udn auch nicht viel  hatte mehr lust zum fahren als das ich viel gefilmt hätte.


----------



## santacruzer (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo, so trails wünsch ich mir auch ab Mittwoch. Ist aber Wunschdenken nach 2 Wochen Regen. Kann mal einer ein Aktuelles Video einstellen würde mir gerne ein Bild über den momentanen Zustand der trails machen. Wie sieht es denn aus, trocknet es schon ab??
Gruß von der Mosel


----------



## HolstenGemeinde (25. Juli 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wN4FDbU8iBw"]âªmorzine pleneyâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Das Video habe ich bei Youtube gefunden, ich denke es spiegelt den Zustand der Strecken schon ganz gut wieder...
2-3 Tage ohne Regen, da geht das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel07 (25. Juli 2011)

ja das kommt hin.
aber es geht schneller, man muss nur wollen...  ich denke mal, Don Harzcore wird demnächst ein paar videos von letzter woche reinstellen.
da wir das erste mal in pds waren, war uns das wetter (regen, nebel und 4 grad an der bergstation pre la joux) egal. wir wollten einfach nur fahren und das haben wir jeden tag gemacht.


----------



## F1o (26. Juli 2011)

Sitzen seit einer Woche in Finale, wollten eigentlich auch schon längst in PdS sein, aber nach den Meldungen bleiben wir erstmal noch hier. Denke hier läßt's sichs besser aushalten...


----------



## HolstenGemeinde (26. Juli 2011)

und wie ist die Lage in Finale???


----------



## andi. (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute, eine kurze Frage... Seht ihr es als unproblematisch an Mitte August in PdS anzureisen und vor Ort eine Unterkunft zu suchen für sagen wir 4 Leute? Ferienwohnung oder etwas der gleichen.. oder sollte man unbedingt vorher buchen?

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. Juli 2011)

Das würde mich auch interessieren. Würde nämlich gerne fahren wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. Juli 2011)

Ich habe bisher immer vorab gebucht. Allerdings hört man öfter das vor Ort buchen auch kein Problem sei. Einfach ins Tourismusbüro gehn und nach freien Chalets fragen.

Die Auswahl ist dann evtl. nicht sooo riesig aber für so last Minute Buchungen kann man evtl. den Preis gut drücken.


Ich werd auch ab 13.8. in PDS sein und hoffe auf Wetterbesserung bis dahin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel07 (29. Juli 2011)

der Don hat den ersten kurzen clip fertig. Hier ein paar eindrücke von unserem ersten pds trip bei einer woche regen:


----------



## bikingarni (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo Fans,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach INfos zu den Liftpreisen. Ich hab jetzt lediglich die INfo für die 13 Tage bekommen. Weiß hier jemand ob es auch was für einen längeren Zeitraum oder gar eine Saisonkarte gibt.

BTW: Wer nächsten Dienstag nachts oder Mittwoch früh morgens von Stuttgart aus mitfahren will, möge sich melden.


----------



## daniel07 (29. Juli 2011)

saisonkarten gibt es, aber preis weiß ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## rigger (29. Juli 2011)

Saisonkarte liegt so bei 180 glaub ich...


----------



## Kunstflieger (29. Juli 2011)

7 Tage 98


----------



## jota (29. Juli 2011)

um 20.00 uhr gehts los! 
mit 10 mann ab nach les gets ins schönwettergebiet.
ick freu mir.


----------



## Birk (29. Juli 2011)

Saisonkarte 210 (http://de.portesdusoleil.com/berg-sommer-urlaub-pass.html)

Sind gerade nach zwei Wochen zurück gekommen, erste Woche pds hat es jeden Tag geregnet, gefahren wurde trotzdem und dank gutem Regenkombie auch jeden Tag.
Ein paar trockene Tage wären zwar ganz schön gewesen aber das kann man sich halt nicht aussuchen.
Zweite Woche war dafür um so besser zwei Tage Verbier, zwei Tage Crans Montana, ein Tag Bellwald, bei gutem Wetter.
Allerdings hat das Materiel in der ersten Woche sehr gelitten, jetzt sind erst mal größere Wartungsarbeiten angesagt.


----------



## JansonJanson (31. Juli 2011)

daniel07 schrieb:


> der Don hat den ersten kurzen clip fertig. Hier ein paar eindrücke von unserem ersten pds trip bei einer woche regen:





sind seit gestern auch wieder da, 7 Tag Matschfest ... hell yeah


----------



## Stromberg (1. August 2011)

Wir sind seit Samstag in Les Gets und würden gern die Region um Champery und Morgins ausprobieren. Was bietet sich da als Ausgangspunkt fürs Auto an?

Da wir mit 160 mm-Rädern unterwegs sind, setzen uns die Riesenbremswellen in Morzine und Chatel ziemlich zu. Gibts in PdS eine Gegend, die sich da positiv abhebt, slbst wenn es nur ein wenig besser ist?


----------



## visionthing (1. August 2011)

probiert mal die "La Grande Conche" Abfahrt in Richtung Champery da gibt es meist kaum Bremswellen wegen dem steinigen Boden. Könnte man auch auf dem Weg nach Morgins einbinden.

http://contour.com/stories/la-grande-conche-downhill-portes-du-soleil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (1. August 2011)

Wegen der Bremswellen: Nebenstrecken suchen, gibt z.B. in Morzine / Les Gets Abfahrten im Wald, oder heftiger von der Supermorzine Gondel runter nach Morzine (siehe ein paar Seiten zurück). Die sind bei dem Wetter allerdings nicht leicht zu fahren .


----------



## Stromberg (2. August 2011)

Danke, werden wir mal versuchen. Da wir das erste Mal in PdS sind, müssen wir erst mal rausfinden, welches die Nebenstrecken sind. In Les Gets wissen wir es mittlerweile. Heute geht's mal den ganzen Tag nach Chatel und morgen dann Richtung Morgins.


----------



## Stromberg (3. August 2011)

Sorry, ich hab noch mal ne Frage an die PdS-Veteranen. Wir haben was von nem "Grattrail" bei Chatel gelesen, auf dem in Kranked 6 gedreht wurde. Weiß jemand, wo der verläuft, bzw. ob es sich um den "Panoramic" handelt? Danke schon mal.


----------



## rigger (3. August 2011)

Der Panoramic ist ein super trail!!


ob es sich um den Grattrail handelt weiß ich nicht...


----------



## KonaMooseman (3. August 2011)

Mit "Grattrail" meinst du den Trail, den Eric Porter (rotes Shirt) fährt?!
Das ist die "Grande Conche" vom Pointe de Moisettes runter nach Les Crosets.

Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen 
Ist der Hammer da runter...


----------



## Stefan_78 (4. August 2011)

Geiles Video 

...da schießen mir direkt die tränen ins Auge..da unsrere Woche dort komplett verregnet war

..aber nächstes Jahr wieder!


----------



## Flame-Blade (4. August 2011)

Sind vom 13-20.8 unten und wollen ein wenig Spass und hoffentlich gutes Wetter.

Kann mir zufällig jemand sagen wie der Trail in Chatel bei etwa 1.30min heißt?Mit den Northshores und Gaps?

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/153344/#top


----------



## Axalp (4. August 2011)

Das ist der "Black Shore Trail":

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/204813/


----------



## daniel07 (4. August 2011)

black shore

edit. war wer schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (4. August 2011)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Sind vom 13-20.8 unten und wollen ein wenig Spass und hoffentlich gutes Wetter.
> 
> Kann mir zufällig jemand sagen wie der Trail in Chatel bei etwa 1.30min heißt?Mit den Northshores und Gaps?
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/153344/#top




Ich bin mit 3 Leuten im gleichen Zeitraum dort, Unterkunft in Morzine. Wo seid Ihr untergebracht?
Evtl. geht ja mal ein gemeinsamer Biketag zusammen.


----------



## Stromberg (4. August 2011)

KonaMooseman schrieb:


> Mit "Grattrail" meinst du den Trail, den Eric Porter (rotes Shirt) fährt?!
> Das ist die "Grande Conche" vom Pointe de Moisettes runter nach Les Crosets.
> 
> Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen
> Ist der Hammer da runter...



Genau den. Leider haben wir die Abfahrt irgendwie verpasst und weil das Wetter nicht so echt aussah, sind wir wieder zurück und in Chatel gefahren. Morgen noch mal Les Gets und dann ist die Woche leider schon rum. 

Nochmals vielen Dank an alle, die uns mit ihrem Tips geholfen haben


----------



## TobyR (5. August 2011)

Grüss Euch! Wir planen in KW35/11 eine Woche nach PDS zu gehn. Ich suche noch Tipps für gut und günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten. Hotel / Pension in Chatel oder Morzine. Könnt Ihr was empfehlen? Dank Euch!


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. August 2011)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Das Buch , worauf chiefrock hingewiesen hat, ist quasi der "Moser für Portes du Soleil" und ist in diesem Thread auch schon mehrmals gennant worden Da ist alles drin, außer den ganzen Neuerungen, aber die alten Strecken haben größtenteils Bestand und die Karten sind 1a



Weiß jemand wo man das Buch erstehen kann? In deutschen Shops scheint das überall vergriffen zu sein.

Gibt's sonst empfehlenswerte (Online)-Ressourcen um sich mal einen Überblick über die Region und die Trails zu verschaffen?


----------



## Axalp (5. August 2011)

Vergangene Woche war das Buch an der Tal-Station Pleney und an einem Verkaufs-Stand hinter der Pleney-Berg-Station (wo es auch etliches weiteres Karten-Material zu kaufen gab) erhältlich. Ob es sich dabei um die englische oder französische Ausgabe handelte weiss ich nicht.

Wirklich lohnend ist das Buch jedoch nur, wenn der Fokus auf All-Mountain-Touren liegt.


----------



## Flame-Blade (5. August 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Das ist der "Black Shore Trail":
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/204813/



Daaanke euch  

Da werd ich auch ne schöne Go Pro Aufnahme von machen...

@Pyrosteiner

Sind auch in Morzine.Sollte sich evlt einrichten lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derBen (6. August 2011)

!Eilt!
Würde gern kurzfristig zu zweit zum pds fürn paar tage.

Jemand nen plan wo man gut nach unterkünften suchen kann oder hat jemand ne gute pension im gedächtnis? thx


----------



## HolstenGemeinde (7. August 2011)

Wir waren gerade die letzte Woche in Pds. Wetter war bis auf einen Tag durchgehend sonnig.

4 Tage in Les Gets (geiler Camper "Camping Le Frene")

2 Tage in Champery (Schweiz) mit super Waldcampingplatz

Pisten waren noch etwas matschig zum Teil, aber insgesamt gut fahrbar.

Hat irre Spass gemacht.


----------



## andi. (7. August 2011)

Was empfehlt für Leute mit 150&160er Enduros? Suchen auch flowiges Zeug, eher weniger hardcore Downhill. Über kurze Tipps freu ich mich


----------



## TobyR (7. August 2011)

TobyR schrieb:


> Grüss Euch! Wir planen in KW35/11 eine Woche nach PDS zu gehn. Ich suche noch Tipps für gut und günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten. Hotel / Pension in Chatel oder Morzine. Könnt Ihr was empfehlen? Dank Euch!


 
...hat keiner Tipps für Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten?
Danke!!!!


----------



## Kunstflieger (7. August 2011)

Blättert doch Bitte einfach ein bisschen durch den thread.
Die Frage kommt regelmässig und am Anfang wurde es oft genug beantwortet.


----------



## Axalp (7. August 2011)

andi. schrieb:


> Was empfehlt für Leute mit 150&160er Enduros? Suchen auch flowiges Zeug, eher weniger hardcore Downhill. Über kurze Tipps freu ich mich



Ich empfehle für Enduro- & All-Mountain-Fahrer das:

http://librairie.vtopo.fr/vtt-portes-du-soleil-english.html


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. August 2011)

TobyR schrieb:


> ...hat keiner Tipps für Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten?
> Danke!!!!



www.resa-morzine.com


KW 35.... bin mir nicht sicher aber stellen am 31.8. nicht die ersten Lifte den Sommerbetrieb ein?


Wenn die derzeitige Wetter.com Vorhersage für die KW 33 so bleibt wäre ich wunschlos glücklich.

@ HolstenGemeinde... wart Ihr die 4 Tage Les Gets auch nur in Les Gets fahren oder seid Ihr auch nach Morzine, Chatel usw?


----------



## TobyR (8. August 2011)

Hallo, danke für die Info.
Laut der Homepage ist z.B. der Bikepark Chatel geöffnet bis 18.September.
http://www.mountainbikeparkchatel.com/spip.php?article146


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. August 2011)

TobyR schrieb:


> Hallo, danke für die Info.
> Laut der Homepage ist z.B. der Bikepark Chatel geöffnet bis 18.September.
> http://www.mountainbikeparkchatel.com/spip.php?article146



Das mag ja sein aber wenn einige Verbindungslifte den Betrieb einstellen dann kommst Du nirgends mehr hin, z.B. Morzine - Chatel kannste dann mit dem Auto fahren.

Gerade gegoogelt - hier die Liftöffnungszeiten 2011:

http://www.chaletbook.net/Portals/0/OpeningSummer2011.pdf

Ab 28.8. machen die ersten Lifte zu - der Grossteil Schweiz ist dann weg. Wenn Du also Les Crosetes, Champoussin willst musst Du eher fahren. Chatel Bikepark ist im September auch NUR noch am Wochenende offen, also ab 4.9. nur noch am 10.+11. und 17+18.9. !!



Wer ist denn alles in KW 33 vom 13.8. bis 20.8. in PdS??


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. August 2011)

Ich fahr morgen bis 14. - kann mal jemand einen Streckenbericht abgeben? Ists noch matschig oder trocknet es bereits ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-ab (9. August 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich fahr morgen bis 14. - kann mal jemand einen Streckenbericht abgeben? Ists noch matschig oder trocknet es bereits ab?



Die Nordflanken der Berge bleiben sowie im Wald bleibt es traditionell länger feucht, ansonsten reicht ein halber Tag Sonne und die Strecken sind größten Teils trocken.

Aber selbst die feuchten Böden hat doch erstaunlich viel Grip.
(Selbst mit einem völlig zugesetzten Minion)

Wir waren letzte Woche unten und hatten absolutes Schwein mit dem Wetter 

(Wir waren zum Enduro/Freeride Touren dort)


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. August 2011)

OK, danke dann werd ich wohl wieder die Trockenreifen aufziehen. Oder ist ein Intense Intruder oder Onza Greina zumindest vorne nicht verkehrt?


----------



## visionthing (9. August 2011)

Da muss ich leider etwas widersprechen. Durch den Lehmboden werden die Strecken um Morzine teilweise extrem rutschig, wenn sie erstmal richtig nass sind. In Richtung Schweiz sind die Strecken steiniger und werden nicht so schmierig bei Regen. Was mir bei richtig miesem Wetter auch sehr zugesagt hat, ist die schwarze Strecke runter vom Mont Chery bei Les Gets. Sehr spassig waren auch die Supermorzine Abfahrten, jedoch auch sehr rutschig.


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. August 2011)

Sucht noch jemand eine Mitfahrgelegenheit die Woche vom Bodensee aus oder ist diese Woche vor Ort?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. August 2011)

visionthing schrieb:


> Was mir bei richtig miesem Wetter auch sehr zugesagt hat, ist die schwarze Strecke runter vom Mont Chery bei Les Gets. :



DAS wollte ich nun nachfragen... ich war noch nie am Mt. Chery, sitze gerade vor der PdS-Karte, sehe dort eine schwarze (Dans le Gaz) und eine grüne Piste (La Piste des Biquettes) und frage mich was mich dort erwarten wird, ob es sich lohnt dort hin zu fahren usw.

Zum Lift Mt. chery hinkommen geschieht auf der Strasse durch Les Gets Richtung Morzine von der Talstation Chavannes Express, oder? Ist das weit? Steigung?



Irgendwo müsste es schon stehen - ich beantworte hier jedoch auch oft die selbe Frage 50x... könnte mir jemand kurz sagen ob ich von Morzine aus per Lift nach Morgins komme und den Trip in einem Tag schaffe oder ist das Auto die absolut bessere Wahl?


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. August 2011)

Die Strecken sind beide super. Die Grüne ist recht unspektakulär und man muss die letzten Meter über Asphalt, ist aber super zum Vollgas fahren und geht auch bei regen gut selbst man technisch nicht so fit ist.

Die schwarze ist der Hammer ! Wenn ich da wohnen würde wäre es meine Hausstrecke. Viele kleine technische Sachen alles nicht so übertrieben, alles gut zum ran Tasten. Unten raus wir die Strecke recht steil was bei Nässe zum Problem werden kann. 
Für mich die schönste DH Strecke im Gebiet. 
Die Eindrucksvollste ist aber immer noch Sur Grand Conche


----------



## visionthing (9. August 2011)

Die grüne bin ich nie gefahren aber die schwarze ist echt super und für ne schwarze recht einfach. Die Sprünge sind alle nicht groß und man kann fast alle gleich mitnehmen. Als ich da war hat es durchgehend geschüttet und die paar Kurven wo es etwas steiler wird waren völlig unproblematisch, kurz vorher hat sich jedoch ein recht tiefes Matschloch gebildet und um dieses wiederum eine Umfahrung über die Wiese, da wurde es richtig rutschig und die Leute sind nur herum gerutscht und gefallen. 
Die Anfahrt zum Lift ist nicht weit und auch nicht viel zu treten.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. August 2011)

Die grüne ist dann wohl so wie die Blue Line in Saalbach-Hinterglemm...

Ich denke aufgrund der Aussagen werd ich da ne Tour hinstarten. Klingt interessant.




Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Die Eindrucksvollste ist aber immer noch Sur Grand Conche



Meinst Du damit die Strecke von Point de Mossete nach Crosets runter?



Nochmal eine Frage zum allgemeinen Problem Avoriaz -> Morzine.

Das es ab der Mittelstation entlang Super Morzine eine versteckte Abfahrt gibt weis ich. Die soll bei Regen aber nicht gerade angenehm sein.

Welche Abfahrtmöglichkeiten gibt es von Les Lindarets Bergstation -> Morzine bzw. -> Mittelstation Super Morzine ??


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. August 2011)

pyrosteiner schrieb:


> meinst du damit die strecke von point de mossete nach crosets runter?


 
Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (9. August 2011)

Ich hätte nochmal 'ne Frage zu dem Liftpass:

Ist das dieser Multipass? Manche Campingplätze und Hotels werben ja mit dieser Multipass-Aktion. Zahlt man denn wesentlich mehr wenn man eine Unterkunft hat die da nicht mitmacht?


----------



## Birk (9. August 2011)

Multipass ist nur fürs Fußvolk.


----------



## rigger (9. August 2011)

Beim multipass bekommt man vergünstigungen für Badeanstalten usw.


----------



## jota (9. August 2011)

das wetter letzte woche
mal so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




mal so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



und im dunkeln


----------



## baiano (11. August 2011)

> Irgendwo müsste es schon stehen - ich beantworte hier jedoch auch oft die selbe Frage 50x... könnte mir jemand kurz sagen ob ich von Morzine aus per Lift nach Morgins komme und den Trip in einem Tag schaffe oder ist das Auto die absolut bessere Wahl?



Das geht schon, 

musst halt morgens zeitig in Morzine los, über Avoriaz zum Pointe des Mossettes hoch, von dort kann man bis Morgins runterrollen. In ca 1 1/2 Std machbar wenn man nicht bummelt, repariert oder sonstiges. 
Dann 3 Std. in Morgins austoben und zurück. Entweder im Ort ein kurzes Stück hochschieben und dann über die Grenze nach Chatel Ort runterrollen von dort mit Bus zum Chatel Bikepark und weiter nach Morzine. Oder in Morgins den Lift wieder hoch und oben Richtung Champoussin fahren, teilweise mit Tretpassagen, dann den Bummellift nach oben nehmen, noch einen kurzen Stich hochschieben und dann nach Les Crosets runterfahren, von dort wieder zum Pointe des Mossettes hoch und zurück nach Les Lindarets. Auf jeden Fall rechtzeitig in Morgins starten. So 1 1/2 bis 2 Std. kann man für die Rückfahrt schon einplanen.
Wir haben das schon des öfteren gemacht weil Morgins mit die besten Strecken hat. Sind nie mit Auto rüber. Viel spass dabei! 

Grussfelix


----------



## Pyrosteiner (11. August 2011)

baiano schrieb:


> Das geht schon,
> 
> musst halt morgens zeitig in Morzine los, über Avoriaz zum Pointe des Mossettes hoch, von dort kann man bis Morgins runterrollen. In ca 1 1/2 Std machbar wenn man nicht bummelt, repariert oder sonstiges.
> Dann 3 Std. in Morgins austoben und zurück. Entweder im Ort ein kurzes Stück hochschieben und dann über die Grenze nach Chatel Ort runterrollen von dort mit Bus zum Chatel Bikepark und weiter nach Morzine. Oder in Morgins den Lift wieder hoch und oben Richtung Champoussin fahren, teilweise mit Tretpassagen, dann den Bummellift nach oben nehmen, noch einen kurzen Stich hochschieben und dann nach Les Crosets runterfahren, von dort wieder zum Pointe des Mossettes hoch und zurück nach Les Lindarets. Auf jeden Fall rechtzeitig in Morgins starten. So 1 1/2 bis 2 Std. kann man für die Rückfahrt schon einplanen.
> ...



Danke für die Info!

Geht das von Point de Mosettes nach Morgins dann auf einem Trail nach unten oder auf einer Schotterstraße? Wo ist da der Einstieg? Ich kenn die Bergstation, ich denn den Einstieg in den DH nach Les Crosetes runter und geradeaus die Schotterstrasse zurück nach Les Lindarets.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baiano (11. August 2011)

Vom PdM rechts rum der Beschilderung Richtung Morgins folgen, bei der ersten Gabelung rechts halten Richtung Morgins. Dann kommt eine Gabelung wo es jetzt rechts rum nach Morgins ausgeschildert ist. Früher war die Beschilderung links herum. Wir sind dann trotzdem weiter links, man kommt zu einem kleinen Bergbauernhof/hütte. An der Hütte rechts vorbei rollt man dann bis Morgins auf überwiegend Schotterstraße bergab! und kommt direkt beim Lift an. Die andere Variante rechts herum kenne ich noch nicht. 

Schaffe es dieses Jahr leider nicht nach PDS, wäre zu gerne auch noch mal hin. Naja, in 2 Wochen schauen wir uns dann zum Vergleich mal den Gardasee an.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (11. August 2011)

baiano schrieb:


> Vom PdM rechts rum der Beschilderung Richtung Morgins folgen, bei der ersten Gabelung rechts halten Richtung Morgins. Dann kommt eine Gabelung wo es jetzt rechts rum nach Morgins ausgeschildert ist. Früher war die Beschilderung links herum. Wir sind dann trotzdem weiter links, man kommt zu einem kleinen Bergbauernhof/hütte. An der Hütte rechts vorbei rollt man dann bis Morgins auf überwiegend Schotterstraße bergab! und kommt direkt beim Lift an. Die andere Variante rechts herum kenne ich noch nicht.
> 
> Schaffe es dieses Jahr leider nicht nach PDS, wäre zu gerne auch noch mal hin. Naja, in 2 Wochen schauen wir uns dann zum Vergleich mal den Gardasee an.



Ich weis nicht ob wir es wagen/schaffen da ich ja nicht allein entscheide wo es hingeht aber danke für die Beschreibung.

... da schon wieder starker Regen angekündigt ist hab ich grade bei Louis nen Regenanzug gekauft. Sicher ist sicher...


----------



## trailraider (11. August 2011)

also ich würd mit dem auto von morzine nach morgin fahren. die strecken machen spass und dann musst nicht schon nach drei stunden wieder weg, bist halt flexibler, vor allem wenn das wetter nicht so sicher ist.


----------



## Crazyyy (11. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

fährt noch irgendjemand im Zeitfenster vom 18.-21. oder auch später in die Gegend nach PdS oder runter nach Italienen in Richtung Sestrierre Sauz d`oulx oder bardoneccia?
Habe niemand gefunden bis jetzt mit dem ich in Urlaub fahren könnte-BikeparkUrlaub- 
oder weiß jemand wo man sich noch hinwenden kann hier im Forum..
wegen Mitfahrgelegenheit usw.
Ich könnte mich auch mit meinem Auto einer Gruppe anschließen. Leider kann man schlecht allein auf Tour gehn.. freue mich auf Antworten


----------



## JansonJanson (11. August 2011)

trailraider schrieb:


> also ich würd mit dem auto von morzine nach morgin fahren. die strecken machen spass und dann musst nicht schon nach drei stunden wieder weg, bist halt flexibler, vor allem wenn das wetter nicht so sicher ist.



Check - so wirds gemacht 

sind auch morgens von Morzine mitm Auto rüber, und war echt besser, in Ruhe fahren den ganzen Tag, kein Stress, und keine Gefahr irgendeinen Lift zu verpassen ... warum auch immer


----------



## Flame-Blade (12. August 2011)

So,machen uns morgen so langsam auf den Weg nach PDS.Wettervorhersagen sind ja nicht soo schlimm


----------



## baiano (12. August 2011)

Wenn man aber 7 Räder auf einem kleinen Anhänger packen müsste mit Verzurren etc geht auch schon mal viel Zeit und Nerven verloren, die Überfahrt mit Auto von Morzine nach Morgins ist ja auch nicht in 15min gemacht, deswegen machen wir die Tour immer mit Rad. Und ist ja auch nicht so das die Überfahrten nicht Spaß machen würden. Ist halt immer eine Frage der Optionen. 

Grussfelix


----------



## trailraider (12. August 2011)

so hat jeder seine methode. meine kumpel und ich sind jeweils während unserer pds woche in champery in einer wohnung. ist für pds natürlich nicht wirklich zentral gelegen, aber so können wir auch nach crans montana oder verbier zum biken. weil acht tage nur pds wären mir zu viel. so kommt halt das auto auch zum einsatz.


----------



## Mürre (12. August 2011)

Crans Montana kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Sir Galahad (12. August 2011)

Leider laufen ja ab Ende August nicht mehr alle Bahnen, besonders die größeren Verbindungsbahnen. Daher die Frage: welcher Ort ist für die erste Septemberhälfte der beste, weil er liftmäßig direkt vor Ort - ggf. mit kürzeren Autoanfahrten zu Nebenorten ergänzt - die beste Streckenvielfalt an leichten bis mittelschweren Freeride-Strecken hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (12. August 2011)

Ab morgen ist das GForceRacingTeam in Morzine!
Auf grund mehrerer absagen hätten wir noch Zimmer bzw Betten zur Verfügung! 7 Tage zum Bestpreis von 100 pro Nase!
Wir wohnen ca. 3 min von beiden liftstationen entfernt, unsere Bude ist 1a! Sauna, waschmöglichkeit für Bike und Biker, WLan, Sat Tv und und und

Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich, Tobi


----------



## tubereducer (13. August 2011)

*[FONT="]Interesse an Unterkunft in    Morzine[/FONT][/B]  ???????
400m  zum Pleney Lift !!
  [B][FONT="] vom 20.8. bis 27.8. diesen Jahres , [/FONT]*
*[FONT="]
1 Nacht 25 â¬ ganze Woche 140 â¬ !! ;  )

[/FONT][/B][B][FONT="]4 UnterkÃ¼nfte  sind  FREI !!! [/FONT]*
*[FONT="] 
Eigenes  Haus, abgesicherte Bike AbstellplÃ¤tze [/FONT][/B]
  [B][FONT="]
Tel .  0157 7 958 7 685[/FONT]*


----------



## honesaint (13. August 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich hätte noch einen Platz bei mir im Auto frei! 
Unterkunft ist die von tubereducer genannte über mir.
Ich würde am 20. von Aschaffenburg losfahren dann über Karlsruhe, Freiburg nach Porte fahren.
Wenn jemand mit möchte bitte melden. Abholung währe auch möglich im Umkreis von 50km. Natürlich auch wenn es auf der Route liegt.


----------



## CaZper (18. August 2011)

hey, kann man noch anfang september ( 6-13.09.2011 ) 

nach portes du soleil ?... ich weiß ich bin bissel spät , will aber dieses jahr noch biken


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. August 2011)

sind dann halt schon ein paar Verbindungslifte zu. Vor ein zwei Seiten hat jemand die Öffnungszeiten verlinkt.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (18. August 2011)

PDS Tag 6 - bisher 6 Tage Sonne

Auch in den nächsten Tagen ausser Sonne nichts im Angebot:  http://www.skigebiete-test.de/wetter/avoriaz-morzine-les-gets.3.html


Ab 28.8. machen die Lifte nach und nach zu. Liste hab ich gepostet. Trotzdem sehr verwunderlich das hier allenorts die Strecken noch gepflegt werden mit Bagger, Schaufel, Hacke, Rüttelplatte usw.


----------



## forcierer (20. August 2011)

.


----------



## Flame-Blade (21. August 2011)

So,nach 7 Tagen PDS zurück.Größtenteils gutes Wetter gehabt und schöne Fahrradverfahrung gemacht.Leider gabs für mich ein unrühmliches Ende am letzen Tag und damit auch das Ende der Saison

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15703


----------



## Menuett (21. August 2011)

@Flame-Blade: Autsch, das hört sich echt böse an....

Wie siehts denn mit Bremswellen aus, sind die Strecken überhaupt noch fahrbar ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (21. August 2011)

Pleney und Les Gets sind von den Bremswellen her äusserst unspassig...sonst ging es eigentlich


----------



## Pyrosteiner (21. August 2011)

Ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung - ich kam auch mit Knochenbruch heim... linke Mittelhand.

Ist bei nem Steilstück Wurzeltrail Super Morzine passiert.

Morgen geh ich hier zum Orthopäden und dann schaun wir mal was gemacht wird.


----------



## Flame-Blade (22. August 2011)

Der hats auch in sich...ebensfalls gute Besserung ;-)


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (22. August 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung - ich kam auch mit Knochenbruch heim... linke Mittelhand.
> 
> Ist bei nem Steilstück Wurzeltrail Super Morzine passiert.
> 
> Morgen geh ich hier zum Orthopäden und dann schaun wir mal was gemacht wird.



Hallo pyrosteiner!

Wir haben uns kurz gesehen auf dem Heimweg, am Carre Four, 2 Autos aus dem Kreis RV!
Wir haben auch mehrere Schäden davongetragen: Schnitt im Finger nach kontakt mit sehr scharfer schifferplatte, 1 gebrochenes Handgelenk (SuperMorzine). Und ich hab mir so wie es den Anschein macht wieder das Kreuzband abgerissen, dieses mal aber quasi während unserer Fotosession und ich war der Fotograf!!!

Gute Besserung an alle und bis PDS 2012

Tobi inkl. GForceRacingTeam


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. August 2011)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Hallo pyrosteiner!
> 
> Wir haben uns kurz gesehen auf dem Heimweg, am Carre Four, 2 Autos aus dem Kreis RV!
> Wir haben auch mehrere Schäden davongetragen: Schnitt im Finger nach kontakt mit sehr scharfer schifferplatte, 1 gebrochenes Handgelenk (SuperMorzine). Und ich hab mir so wie es den Anschein macht wieder das Kreuzband abgerissen, dieses mal aber quasi während unserer Fotosession und ich war der Fotograf!!!
> ...





Oh, dann war die Woche ja sehr zerstörerisch - Bekannter aus dem DH-Board hats Schlüsselbein zerfetzt, wieder ein anderer offener Oberschenkelbruch.

In unserer 4er Gruppe gabs auch noch jemand mit mehreren gröberen blauen Flecken, Schnittwunden usw.

Meine Hand ist auch bei der Super Morzine Abfahrt - hinterer Wurzeltrail kaputt gegangen.


Aber nichts desto trotz... PDS 2012 - bin dabei!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (22. August 2011)

Wow, klingt ja nach einer mörderwoche!!! Wir haben direkt unsere Wohnung wieder geblockt, 2012 aber früher. Sind im kommenden Jahr ab wahrscheinlich dem 28.07.12 zum 4ten mal in Morzine!!!

Da fällt mir ein das ich mir anno 2008 gleich am 2ten Tag so den Rücken geprellt hab das danach wochenlang Pause war! SuperMorzine halt, Killerkurs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (22. August 2011)

Also die steile Abfahrt da runter ist auch echt schwer wenn man nicht nur auf der Bremse steht. Hätte auch fast 'nen Baum geküsst aber tatsächlich hatte ich in den 4 Tagen in denen ich da war keinen Sturz.

Konnte aber auch nicht richtig Gas gegen da meine Knie schlappgemacht haben aber ich bin nächstes Jahr sicher auch wieder am Start. Normale Bikeparks sind nach Pds einfach nicht mehr das was sie mal waren.


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. August 2011)

Da die Saison ja schon fast wieder rum ist, kommt hier noch mal ein ganz geniales Video von Jacob Gibbins.Einfach Hammer
[ame=http://vimeo.com/28074020]PDS[/ame]
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## sashinsky (26. August 2011)

Geniales Video 
Was hätte ich nicht dafür gegeben an wenigstens einem von sieben Tagen so'n Wetter zu haben


----------



## Pyrosteiner (26. August 2011)

Shit, richtig geiles Video. Wir hatten an 7 von 7 Tagen so ein Wetter... ich aber ab dem 4. Tag dafür ein anderes Problem.

Aber welche Strecke in Morzine ist das??? Leider konnte ich letzte Woche nicht in Morzine wie geplant fahren...


----------



## KonaMooseman (26. August 2011)

Weil wir ende Juli auch so ein schlechtes Wetter hatten wie die meisten anderen hier auch, gehts morgen nochmal 4-5 Tage hin.
Im moment stehen die Chancen so ein Wetter wie im Video zu haben recht gut


----------



## AlexG86 (26. August 2011)

Waren letzte Woche in Chatel.
Bin von der Preis Leistung echt begeistert,haben 240â¬ fÃ¼r nen vernÃ¼nftiges Apartment bezahlt,der Pass kostet ja auch nicht die Welt.
Bei uns ist zum GlÃ¼ck alles ganz geblieben bis auf ein blauer Fleck am ersten Tag.
Streckenzustand fand ich teilweise schon an der Grenze,die Bremswellen waren schon sehr 
heftig.


----------



## Ni1c0 (26. August 2011)

Sind ab morgen auch in Châtel bis zum 1. September. Fiebern schon richtig draufhin


----------



## Pyrosteiner (26. August 2011)

KonaMooseman schrieb:


> Weil wir ende Juli auch so ein schlechtes Wetter hatten wie die meisten anderen hier auch, gehts morgen nochmal 4-5 Tage hin.
> Im moment stehen die Chancen so ein Wetter wie im Video zu haben recht gut



Wenn Ihr noch in die Schweiz wollt dann beeilt Euch. Les Crossettes und P d Mossettes machen am 28.8. zu.


----------



## Mürre (26. August 2011)

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für ein Appartment für so 2 Personen im Winter?


----------



## _flo_ (29. August 2011)

Unser Urlaub in Les Gets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (29. August 2011)

Schoenes Video; da kommt schon wieder Fernweh auf. Wann wart Ihr da?

Fuer ein Einrad ist der Kurs aber etwas suboptimal...


----------



## Stefan_78 (29. August 2011)

Geiles Video

..das Mädel muss ja Mörder Beine haben


----------



## _flo_ (29. August 2011)

danke  ihr hat es Spaß gemacht 
waren vom 13-20.8 da


----------



## TheHunter (29. August 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15901 ein Best of PDS. wems gefällt bitte den button drücken thx!


----------



## WilliWildsau (30. August 2011)

Schöne Videos aus PDS und besonders die Einrad-Sequenzen sind genial Respekt für die Leistung Habe so langsam auch unsere kompletten Dateien durchgearbeitet und werde in der nächsten Zeit auch den ersten Mix 2011 hochladen. Aber ein geniales Video aus Morzine habe ich noch gefunden, was ich allen PDS-Geschädigten nicht vorenthalten möchte
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## detlefracing (30. August 2011)

geniales Video!!!  Wie gerne wäre ich die Trails auch mal bei Trockenheit gefahren


----------



## benzinkanister (30. August 2011)

hallo leute,

wir wollen näüchste woche noch nach pds, waren noch nie dort.
werden in genf wohnen und wollen an 3 tagen (zwischen mittwoch und sonntag) mit dem auto nach pds fahren.
jetzt machen viele lifte ja schon am 4ten zu -.-
ich wollte fragen ob ihr mir ein bischen beim planen helfen könnt wo ich die tage am besten verbringe. 
habe die geöffneten lifte mal rausgesucht:

Sa+So:          Chatel (Pierre Longue, Rochassons)
Ganze Woche: Les Gets (Mont Chéry, Express Chavannes, Nauchets)  
                    Morzine (Pleney)
                    Champery       

Am besten wäre Mi,Do,Fr (falls man in Chatel nicht viel verpasst). Ansonsten die schönsten Abfahrten, am besten flowig, nicht nur DH-Pisten.
Einer von uns muss sich auch ein Bike inkl. Protektorensatz leihen, habt ihr da Empfehlungen?

danke schon einmal!


----------



## Forstking (30. August 2011)

wenn ich die trockenen pisten im video von williwildsau sehe kommt ein wenig neid auf  wir hatten dieses jahr fast nur regen und dementsprechend 1 woche lang matschige strecken

aber geiles video!


----------



## WilliWildsau (30. August 2011)

Am besten fahrt ihr einfach von Genf nach Les Gets. Ist die schnellste Verbindung und hat noch komplett geöffnet Die Ecke Les Gets/Morzine reicht für den Anfang aus und hat neben den offiziellen Strecken noch etliche Hidden Tracks, für die eine Woche nicht ausreichen Wenn ihr noch nie dort wart, könnt ihr auch nichts vermissen, obwohl Chatel eigentlich schon ein Muss ist Aber eigentlich ist es ein Luxusproblem
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sashinsky (30. August 2011)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Schöne Videos aus PDS und besonders die Einrad-Sequenzen sind genial Respekt für die Leistung Habe so langsam auch unsere kompletten Dateien durchgearbeitet und werde in der nächsten Zeit auch den ersten Mix 2011 hochladen. Aber ein geniales Video aus Morzine habe ich noch gefunden, was ich allen PDS-Geschädigten nicht vorenthalten möchte
> Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## benzinkanister (30. August 2011)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Am besten fahrt ihr einfach von Genf nach Les Gets. Ist die schnellste Verbindung und hat noch komplett geöffnet Die Ecke Les Gets/Morzine reicht für den Anfang aus und hat neben den offiziellen Strecken noch etliche Hidden Tracks, für die eine Woche nicht ausreichen Wenn ihr noch nie dort wart, könnt ihr auch nichts vermissen, obwohl Chatel eigentlich schon ein Muss ist Aber eigentlich ist es ein Luxusproblem
> Gruß aus dem Pott!



danke erstmal!

in chatel haben ja noch 2 lifte geöffnet am samstag und sonntag. lohnt sich das für einen ganzen tag mit den 2 liften dort?


----------



## WilliWildsau (30. August 2011)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> danke erstmal!
> 
> in chatel haben ja noch 2 lifte geöffnet am samstag und sonntag. lohnt sich das für einen ganzen tag mit den 2 liften dort?



Auf jeden Fall


----------



## sashinsky (31. August 2011)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> danke erstmal!
> 
> in chatel haben ja noch 2 lifte geöffnet am samstag und sonntag. lohnt sich das für einen ganzen tag mit den 2 liften dort?


Das lohnt sich definitiv. Is der Hammer da


----------



## rigger (31. August 2011)

Hier mal die ersten 4 Vids von uns aus PDS!! Geilomat!!


----------



## WilliWildsau (31. August 2011)

Schöne Eindrücke rigger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaMooseman (31. August 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr noch in die Schweiz wollt dann beeilt Euch. Les Crossettes und P d Mossettes machen am 28.8. zu.



Ich dachte auch, dass die Lifte langsam schließen, aber wir waren am 29. noch in les crossettes. Vielleicht lags ja am enorm guten wetter?!
Auf jeden Fall haben die 4 Tage die verregnete Woche im Juli wieder wettgemacht 
Es war traumhaft


----------



## Flame-Blade (4. September 2011)

Hab mich dann auch mal rangemacht ein wenig Footage zusammenzuschneiden...bleibt nur das wehmütige Ansehen 

Sunny Days in PDS


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. September 2011)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Hab mich dann auch mal rangemacht ein wenig Footage zusammenzuschneiden...bleibt nur das wehmütige Ansehen




Ist doch klasse, wenn man solchen schönen Eindrücke sich immer wieder anschauen kann nur dein Ende war ja nicht so prickelnd Ich hoffe deiner Schulter geht es wieder besser

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Schepperbeppo (7. September 2011)

15 Minuten Portes du soleil 


Grüße auch nach Koblenz!


----------



## daniel07 (7. September 2011)

sehr, sehr gut. verursacht def. fernweh!


----------



## sashinsky (7. September 2011)

daniel07 schrieb:


> sehr, sehr gut. verursacht def. fernweh!


Stimmt. Aber der Sommer 2012 kommt auch definitiv und mit ihm auch wir nach PDS 
Und bis dahin wird eben zu hause gerockt.
Immerhin gibt's hier auch nen neuen Trail den du noch garnicht kennst


----------



## tubereducer (7. September 2011)

freedolin80 schrieb:


> 15 Minuten Portes du soleil
> 
> 
> Grüße auch nach Koblenz!




Gute Eindrücke, auch für den Einsteiger gut umzusetzen 

bei der Nach-Ahmung ...

Chatel Park hat uns gefehlt, Shore und Cha Nada war ich zu Faul.

Am Barel Gap hatte ich leider keine Cam dran , aber Wayne : )


----------



## tubereducer (7. September 2011)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/214986/


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. September 2011)

Hier ist für alle PDS-Junkies noch ein absolut sehenswertes Video an einem ganz besonderem Tag Jeder der die Bedingungen dort schon mal erlebt hat, weiß was das für eine Tour ist. Hammer, denn es hat sich definitv gelohnt




Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. September 2011)

freedolin80 schrieb:


> 15 Minuten Portes du soleil
> 
> !




Echt schönes Video. Manchmal etwas hektisch geschnitten aber trotzdem klasse.
Vor allem guter Speed und Style. Am Video siehts einfach aus, kennt man die Strecken und steht davor dann gibts Muffesausen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fishbone121 (10. Oktober 2011)

wers noch nicht kennt! hier mein PDS video von vor nem Monat ungefähr! Mein bisher bester Bikeurlaub!


----------



## fishbone121 (10. Oktober 2011)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Hier ist für alle PDS-Junkies noch ein absolut sehenswertes Video an einem ganz besonderem Tag Jeder der die Bedingungen dort schon mal erlebt hat, weiß was das für eine Tour ist. Hammer, denn es hat sich definitv gelohnt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



echt heftig da mim bike anzureisen. ich müsste dich sogar gesehn haben. als danny hart kam stand ich rechts oben hinter dir. wie kamst du da runter? einfach mal reingelaufen und gucken ob die was sagen oder wie


----------



## Pyrosteiner (11. Oktober 2011)

fishbone... tolles Video. Was ist das für eine Strecke ab 3:45? Irgend ne schwarze in chatel aber ich kenne die jetzt nicht...


----------



## fishbone121 (11. Oktober 2011)

Das ist die La gueps.


----------



## evilMonkeey (5. November 2011)

Zusammenschnitt vom BergTal-MTB Roadtrip 2011
Wir waren 2 Wochen mit dem Wohnmobil in Frankreich, Schweiz und Italien  unterwegs und haben die besten Bikeparks in angriff genommen.
Dabei waren Sascha, Ecki und Jonas.
Aufnahmen und Schnitt von Jonas mit der GoPro.
Quali leider nicht mehr so toll nach dem konvertieren

Teil 1
Hier waren wir in Avoriaz, Chatel, Morzine, Morgins und Les2Alpes unterwegs.

Musik:
Hooray for the earth - true love
Mistabishi - Druggers End Lane
Digitalism - 2 hearts (geilstes lied beim neuen "from the inside out"[war in der premiere])

Viel Spaß, Liken wenns euch gefällt.

Teil 2 kommt nächste woche mit dem Rest von Les2Alpes und Livingo

Das BergTal-MTB Team sucht noch Sponsoren und Mitglieder für 2012. Wer aus Thüringen ist sollte aufjedenfall auf www.bergtal-mtb.de vorbeischauen.

Edit:

Hier kommt Teil 2


----------



## heifisch (4. Dezember 2011)

Zwischen den ganzen tollen Videos auch mal ne Frage. Vll kann mir ja hier weitergeholfen werden in Sachen Entscheidungsfindung bzgl Sommerurlaub. Bisher sind zwei Gebiete in der engeren Wahl: Wagrain und eben PDS. Mir ist schon klar, dass sich die zwei nicht vergleichen lassen, bzw sich nicht ähneln. 
Aber macht PDS mit meinem Bike (Speci Pitch) überhaupt Sinn? Bin häufiger in Bikeparks unterwegs, auch kein Fahrtechniklegasteniker, aber die Bremswellen in PDS sollen wohl doch heftig sein. Falls das Datum eine Rolle spielen sollte, bzgl Streckenzustand, im Raum steht Anfang August. Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Dezember 2011)

Also bei der immens gorßen Streckenvielfalt wirst du sicher auch was finden das mit dem Pitch gut geht. Nur wenn du halt nur 'ne Woche da bist und dich nicht auskennst wirds auf den viel befahrenen Bikeparkstrecken halt schon rau.


----------



## rigger (4. Dezember 2011)

Seh ich auch so, du hast extrem viel auswahl dort, besonders Chatel ist genial!! Les Gets ist schnell ziemlich zerfahren und Morzine auch.


----------



## heifisch (4. Dezember 2011)

Also ein klares JA. Vielen dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fishbone121 (5. Dezember 2011)

Also ich war Ende august diesen Jahres in Pds hauptsächlich in chatel. Nach 3 Tagen konnten wir kaum noch den griff festhalten vor Schmerzen  aber das ging dann ab den nächsten tag iwie komplett weg, obwohl die bremswellen noch da warn. Ich war da mit nem 160mm Bike unterwegs.
Einige strecken sind bremswellenmäßig besonders schlimm (chatelline oder wie die heisst) und bei andern sind so gut wie gar keine (panoramic etc.)
würd aber definitiv wieder mach PDS und nicht nach wagrain, da die bremswellen einfach nicht ausschlaggebend dafür sind/sein sollten.
Wenn du glück hast war sogardie Crew mim Quad davor unterwegs, dann kannst du seidenweich shredden


----------



## WilliWildsau (6. Dezember 2011)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> echt heftig da mim bike anzureisen. ich müsste dich sogar gesehn haben. als danny hart kam stand ich rechts oben hinter dir. wie kamst du da runter? einfach mal reingelaufen und gucken ob die was sagen oder wie



Das war nicht ich, aber ich fand die Idee grandios und ich habe größten Respekt vor der erbrachten Leistung von *beiden* Fahrern Ich kenne das Wetter bestens in der Region und wir haben schon so einige Tage dort im Dauerregen verbracht, so wie hier
@heifisch
Es gibt soviele Möglichkeiten dort auf seine Kosten zu kommen, dass sich eine Reise nach PDS immer lohnt. Es gibt etliche "Hidden Tracks", die keine Bremswellen haben und sich bestens mit den anderen Strecken kombinieren lassen Und bei den Bremsrillen gibt es auch einen alten Tipp Einfach mehr am Rand fahren, denn die meisten fahren mittig
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## chatelbiking (12. Juli 2012)

guten tag 
alle zusammen ich habe eine frage ich würde gerne ende Juli nach pds gehen und gerne mit einem vw bus dort campen am liebsten am bikepark chatel hat hier jemand Erfahrungswert ob das geht am bikepark chatel und wie siehst aus mit duschen Klos und Strom ?
wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Juli 2012)

Du bist im falschen Thread. Gibt schon einen für 2012. Ich kenne nur einen Campinplatz in MOrzine/Montriond der etwa 5-10 Minuten mit dem Bike von den Talstationen von Plenei und Super Morziine entfernt liegt.


----------



## chatelbiking (12. Juli 2012)

ok danke
ja des problem ist wir wollen eig schon in chatel am bikepark a´campen und dann halt die anderen bis mit dem rad erkunden trotzdem danke


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Juli 2012)

Morzine liegt aber zentraler. Wenn du von da aus startest bist du auch in ca. 1 Stunde mit dem Rad in Chatel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

